# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  كبد الحقيقة : مزمل ابو القاسم : الزعيم أقوى فرق الأبطال

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الزعيم أقوى فرق الأبطال


 *  حفلت مسيرة المريخ الإفريقية بالعديد من الإيجابيات الكبيرة، لكن أبرزها  على الإطلاق يتمثل في قدرة الفريق على حفظ شباكه من الاهتزاز في كل  المباريات التي خاضها على ملعبه حتى اللحظة.
* شباك المريخ في إستاد المريخ (بيضا مكوية) ومحروسة محمية!
*  أربع مباريات احتضناها الرد كاسل وأفلح المريخ في أن يخرج منها دون أن  تهتز شباك جمال سالم الذي نرفع له القبعات احتراماً وتقديراً لأنه صد كرات  في غاية الخطورة، وآخرها (الانفرادة) التي تصدى لها بكل ثبات في آخر دقائق  مباراة العلمة.
* مع جمال (بريمة) لعب (خط ماجينو) الدفاعي المكون من  الرباعي مصعب عمر، علاء الدين يوسف، أمير كمال ورمضان عجب دوراً مهماً في  حفظ شباك الزعيم من الاهتزاز.
* ويبقى التحدي في اللقاء المقبل أمام اتحاد العاصمة بغياب علاء الدين الموقوف.
* هل سيستطيع بديل فييرا من أداء الدور ذاته بالكفاءة نفسها؟
* ومن سيكون البديل؟
* هل سيختار غارزيتو محمد سيلا، أم يشرك علي جعفر أم الريح علي؟
* الخيارات ليست كثيرة لكننا ونتمنى ألا يتأثر دفاع المريخ بغياب لاعب المباريات الكبيرة.
* شاهدنا فرق دور المجموعات، ونقول بكل ثقة إن المريخ أفضلها على الإطلاق.
*  الهزيمة القاسية التي تعرض لها وفاق سطيف على أرضه وبين أنصاره أكدت حقيقة  أن ربيع السطايفة ولى، وأن هذا الفريق لم يعد يمتلك مقومات البطل، بعد أن  فقد عدداً من أميز نجومه، بقيادة عبد الغني دمو الذي التحق بمولودية  العاصمة، وفريد ملولي الذي ذهب إلى القادسية السعودي، ومحمد لقرع الذي  تعاقد مع شبيبة الساورة الجزائري.
* رحيل الثلاثي المذكور يشكل لطمة مؤلمة للسطايفة.
*  أما اتحاد العاصمة الذي لم يصدق أنه فاز على بطل إفريقيا وبطل الدوري  الجزائري فقد حقق نصراً لم يبذل فيه جهداً كبيراً، ولم يؤكد به أنه متميز  بدرجة تجعله مرشحاً للفوز بلقب دوري أبطال إفريقيا مثل المريخ.
* الفرق الجزائرية ستتصادم وتمزق بعضها في مقبل المباريات.
* من يظنون أن مولودية العلمة سيتحول على حصالة لمجموعته واهمون.
*  آخر أربع مباريات جمعت مولودية العلمة مع اتحاد العاصمة فاز فريق العلمة  بمباراتين وانتهت مباراة بالتعادل، ولم يحقق الاتحاد سوى فوز وحيد.
*  آخر اربع مباريات جمعت مولودية العلمة مع وفاق سطيف شهدت فوز (البابية) في  مباراة، وفوز السطايفة في مباراة، وآلت مباراتان إلى التعادل.
* المريخ سيكون المستفيد الأول من تصادم الفرق الجزائرية مع بعضها البعض.
* علماً أننا نتوقع ألا يحتاج الزعيم إلى نتائج الآخرين، لأنه قادر على قهر فرق الجزائر في دارها بحول الله.
* أما مباريات البقعة فهي محسومة بلا جدل.
* الداخل للرد كاسل مفقود، والخارج منه مولود.
* المريخ لا يخشى أي خصم.
*  المريخ بات يلعب كرة قدم ممتعة، اتضحت بجلاء في الثقة التي جعلت لاعبيه  يتناقلون الكرة أكثر من سبعين مرة دون أن تنقطع معهم في مباراة العلمة،  برقم قياسي نافس به المريخ برشلونة الإسباني في (التيكا تاكا).
* المريخ  يصل للمرمى بسهولة مدهشة، ليس أمام العلمة فحسب لأن ذلك حدث في كل  مبارياته للموسم الحالي، محلياً وإفريقياً وتكرر حتى أمام الترجي.
* لا  يوجد بين الفرق السبعة الأخرى فريق واحد يمكن أن يشكل أي تهديد للزعيم، بل  إننا نجزم بأن المريخ قادر على أن يهزم منتخباً مكوناً من الفرق السبعة  الأخرى ما لم يحدث ليس في الحسبان.
* هناك عوامل كثيرة ستلعب في مصلحة  المريخ، ومنها أنه سيلعب مع ثلاثة فرق تنتمي إلى مدرسة كروية واحدة، وذلك  يعني أن كل مباراة ستتحول إلى إعداد للمباراة التي ستليها، وتصحيح للتي  سبقتها.
* لن يجد لاعبو المريخ أي صعوبة في منازلة السطايفة والبابية  واتحاد العاصمة لأن السحن واحدة والأسلوب الكروي واحد وحتى الملاعب  متشابهة.
* شاهدنا أمس مباراة مازيمبي والهلال، ونقول بكل صراحة إن  الفريقين لا يقارنان بالمريخ إطلاقاً، وإنهما لن يمتلكا حظوظاً تذكر في  المنافسة على اللقب إلا بمعجزة.
* الحديث نفسه ينطبق على سموحة المصري والمغرب التطواني، الذي سيفقد أهم لاعبيه برحيل هدافه محسن ياجور إلى أحد الدوريات الخليجية.
* المريخ أقوى فرق دوري الأبطال الثمانية بلا جدل.
* لا نخشى على الزعيم من أي خصم، بقدر ما ننزعج لأمرين اثنين.
* أولهما النهج الإداري غير الناضج الذي يتعامل به المجلس مع فريقه بدليل أنه تركه بلا مدير كرة عدة أشهر.
* ثانيهما عدم وجود بديل مقنع لبكري المدينة، في ظل إصرار غارزيتو على إهمال تجهيز الغاني أوكراه.
* لو عالج المريخ هاتين النقطتين فلن يقف أمامه أي خصم، وسيتوج بلقب دوري الأبطال بجدارة.

آخر الحقائق
*  لو كنت في مكان غارزيتو والمجلس لوضعت برنامج تدريب وتغذية وراحة خاص  لبكري المدينة لأنه مرشح بقوة لقيادة المريخ للفوز بدوري الأبطال وللظفر  بلقب أفضل لاعب في البطولة.
* مهاجم من طينة نادرة.
* فرس رهان يتمتع بالقوة والسرعة والمهارة والروح القتالية، علاوةً على قدراته التهديفية الرهيبة.
* بكري يتميز كذلك بالقدرة على صناعة الأهداف لزملائه بكفاءة نادرة.
* مطلوب من بوعقرب أن يحافظ على نفسه ليحافظ على حظوظ فريقه في اللقب وحظوظه الشخصية في المنافسة على لقب الهداف وأفضل لاعب.
*  غياب بكري عن أي مباراة سيمثل ضربة موجعة للفريق لأن ديديه ليس مهاجماً  صريحاً ولا يمتلك القوة والسرعة والشراسة التي يتمتع بها بو عقرب.
* مطلوب من غارزيتو ألا يهمل أوكراه، الذي يستحق أن يلعب أساسياً في كل المباريات التي يخوضها المريخ في ملعبه.
* رحيل محسن ياجور عن المغرب التطواني جعل بكري أبرز المرشحين للقب أفضل لاعبي دوري الأبطال.
* بجانب بكري يمتلك المريخ مدافعاً يستحق أن يلعب في أوروبا.
* أمير المدافعين يلعب بكفاءة عالية، وصحوة تامة ويقدم مستويات مدهشة.
*  أما المصري أيمن سعيد فمطلوب منه أن يرتفع لمستوى المسئولية ويكف (الفرفرة  الفارغة) ويعلم أنه يمتلك فرصة نادرة لتحقيق أكبر إنجاز في تاريخ كلاعب.
* بسبب (النقة) وعدم الالتزام اضطر غارزيتو لإبعاد أيمن من التوليفة الأساسية للمباراة الأخيرة.
*  أما مجلس المريخ فعليه أن يكف عن التراخي، ويوفر لفريقه ما ينقصه بتعيين  مدير للكرة ويحسن اختيار إداري يتمتع بقوة الشخصية والقبول من اللاعبين  والجهاز الفني.
* ترك فريق مرشح للظفر بلقب دوري الأبطال بلا مدير كرة أمر محير بحق.
* الرقم القياسي الذي حققه لاعبو الزعيم بتناقلهم للكرة قرابة الثمانين مرة مرة يستحق التوثيق والاحتفاء.
* طقطقة.. خفة.. رشاقة.. نقطة وشرطة.. باص وخانة.
* تيكا تاكا من الطراز النادر، ومتعة ما بعدها متعة.
* اختيار مدينة قسنطينة لمعسكر الزعيم لمباراتي الاتحاد والسطايفة قرار موفق.
* مطلوب مراجعة التحضيرات الإدارية بدقة شديدة.
* لقب دوري الأبطال ينادي الزعيم، وعلى الزعيم أن يكون جاهزاً لإجابة النداء.
* الهلال يخلو من اللاعبين الذين يصنعون الفارق.
* مازيمبي بلا أنياب، سموحة غير مصنف، والمغرب التطواني سيخسر ثلثي قوته برحيل محسن ياجور.
* السطايفة في النازل، اتحاد العاصمة ليس مزعجاً، والعلمة نال المعلوم سلفاً.
* أكدت مباراة الأمس أن غارزيتو كان محقاً عندما تمنى أن يقع في مجموعة مازيمبي ليحص على نقاطه الست (رايح جاي)!
* الحمام نلاقيهو قدام!!
* لو اهتم غارزيتو بموهبة أوكراه قليلاً فسنمنحه عشرة على عشرة.
* أهم خبر: تابعنا أمس قمة إفريقية نارية بين الأهلي والترجي، بأمر السيد المريخ.
* المنكود.. من يرميه حظه العاثر في طريق الزعيم!
* آخر خبر: المريخ على موعد مع التاريخ.

*

----------


## لعوتة

*شكرا كسلاوي
ويا مزمز  استهدى بالله
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*يا  مزمل ركز علي موضوع  اوكرا  دا  شديد
ومباريات الملايخ في الجزائر ولا تشغل نفسك بالوصيف
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مزمز بى مزاااااااااااااج
مشكور عثلاوى
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*قام خلاص للنجهي
ياخ قول ما شاء الله 

ول حاجة
وبعدين ما تنفخنا
قايل راسنا د فيو قمبور

المريخ مميز ولكنه ليس الافضل
علينا ان نجتهد في صمت

شئ بجيب الكتاحه غير كلامك مافي

عليك الله اكتب عن ثغرات الاتحاد الجزائري ومكامن القوة
شان نستفيد

طوااااااااالي كدا المريخ اقوى من اول كورة

ياخ تخ

مالم نعبر الاتحاد و وفاق لن امدح 


نحنا لسة

هدو اللعب
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

قام خلاص للنجهي
ياخ قول ما شاء الله 

ول حاجة
وبعدين ما تنفخنا
قايل راسنا د فيو قمبور

المريخ مميز ولكنه ليس الافضل
علينا ان نجتهد في صمت

شئ بجيب الكتاحه غير كلامك مافي

عليك الله اكتب عن ثغرات الاتحاد الجزائري ومكامن القوة
شان نستفيد

طوااااااااالي كدا المريخ اقوى من اول كورة

ياخ تخ

مالم نعبر الاتحاد و وفاق لن امدح 


نحنا لسة

هدو اللعب



Gooooooooooooooood job
*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*غارزيتو لا يحب اللاعب الاستعراضى متى ما تخلى اوكرا عن ذلك تجده فى التشكيله
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*اللهم زينا فيه بالستر والعفاف، واسترنا فيه بلباس القنوع والكفاف، واحملنا  فيه على العدل والإنصاف، وآمنا فيه من كل ما نخاف، بعصمتك يا عصمة  الخائفين
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

* *نبض الصفوة* 
*امير عوض* 
* دعوا غارزيتو يبدع*  * حال الرياضة في السودان مثلها مثل كل النواحي. . تعاني من  التنظير و التغول الفطير علي الأسس العلمية السليمة.. و علي الخبراء و  العالمين بالشئون المعنيه. .
* و في مجال الرياضة الأمر يزداد تشابكا. . ذلك أن الكل يقرر و يفتي علي هواه. .
فنقرأ النقد الانطباعي الفطير و نسمع الآراء من كل من هب و دب. .  في وقت أصبح للرياضة خبراء و دارسين و أسس و قواعد علميه لا تقبل الجدل  البيزنطي و لا النظرة الشخصيه للأمور. .
* و ها هو الفرنسي الخبير غارزيتو يتعرض للإنتقادات مرة بعض الأخري. . في أمور هو الأدري بصحتها من عدمه. . 
*و كلنا يذكر بدايات الفرنسي و الكتابات التي تعجلت تثبيت تشكلية  واحدة. . في وقت كان فيه المدرب الخبير يوزع الأدوار علي لاعبيه وفقا  لقدراتهم و حسب حوجة الفريق لهم. .
* و بعدها بقليل تدخلت الانتقادات الهزيلة في رؤية المدرب في توظيف  اللاعب ضفر. . و سلق البعض للمدرب بسياط الانتقاد و تمادي البعض باتهام  الرجل بالخرف و الجنون. .
و اخرس اللاعب ضفر ألسنة المنتقدين و المنظراتية بما قدمه و يقدمه  من مستوي. . و هو يصارع علي لقب هداف افريقيا أسوة برفيقه بكري العقرب. .
و لكن الألسنة التي فلقتنا صباح مساء بالكلام و الانشاء لم يفتح  الله عليها بكلمة في حق الفرنسي الخبير الذي احسن الخيار و التوظيف  السليم..
* و المدرب غارزيتو يقود المارد الاحمر لتصدر قطار الدوري الممتاز.  . و تصدر مجموعته الافريقيه في دور الثمانية. . و المريخ يقدم أحلي العروض  منذ عودته من تونس. . فما قدمه الزعيم في كوستي. . و ما قدمه المريخ أمام  العلمه يشكل لوحة اخآذة صممت بهدؤ بأيدي الفرنسي الخبير و جهازه الفني  المعاون. .
* و ها هو رمضان عجب يؤكد قوة و بعد نظر هذا الخبير المتمكن. . فما  يقدمه رمضان في الطرف الأيمن من مستوي يؤكد ان هذا الرجل يعرف ما يصنع  جيدا. . و أنه ملم بكل تفاصيل و قدرات المجموعه التي يشرف علي تدريبها و  توجيهها التوجيه السليم..
* فمتي يترك ناس حاج نظرية الكلام الكتير و يتركوا  الرجل يعمل  لينجز و هو الذي يتألق بفريقه من نجاح الي آخر.. و يخرس الالسنة التي لا  تري فيما يقدمه المدرب شيئا جميلا..
* و فات علي عشاق التنظير أن الرجل و بما قدمه من مجهود و نتائج قد  تربع علي قلوب الصفوة. . و نال ثقة مجلس الادارة و ثقة محاربيه في الاساس.  . فكل اللاعبين الان يدركون انهم في ايدي تدريبيه خبيرة بالنجاح و صناعته.  . فتراهم له صاغرون مطيعون و مطمأنون أن التوجيه الذي يصدر منه هو القرار  السليم. 
* فرجاء لا تصدعوا رؤوسنا بفارغ الكلام و قلة الحجة و تنتقدون من باب انا انتقد اذا انا موجود. . 
و ساهموا معنا في توفير البيئة المثاليه للاستعداد لقادم المعارك و  زرع الثقة في الجهاز الفني و في اللاعبين جميعهم بدون فرز. . و ترك ما  لقيصر لقيصر و ما لله لله.. و لا تكونوا كمن ينقض غزله بيده. 
* و الان نحن أمام محك جديد بعد ايقاف الفارس علاء الدين عن اداء  المباراة القادمة. . و لكننا ندرك أن الخبير سيحسن الصنيع و الاختيار و  التوظيف لخليفة علاء. . فلا يهمنا ان كان سيلا او علي جعفر او عاد ضفر. .  ما يلينا هو فقط تشجيع الفارس الذي سيقع عليه الرهان و الدعوات له بالتوفيق  و الثقة المطلقة في نجاعته و مردوده الفني.. * و التمريرات ال87 امر يستحق الاحتفاء و التوثيق.. و لعلنا  نضيفها في جناح الترف و التحف بعد نهاية البطولة و وضع كأسها جوار كل  الملاحم التي مرت و تمر بمسيرة الزعيم الظافرة هذا العام. .
و التمريرات المريخية تستحق منا الالتفاته و التدوين. . و لكن يجب  عدم التوقف عندها كثيرا. . ذلك انها لا تشكل لنا سدرة المنتهي و لا غاية  الأمل. . لأننا ندرك ان الأجمل هو القادم.. و أن الأهم هو تاج البطولة و ما  دونها زكريات و أهازيج نفوس طربت بما رأت فحق لها أن تفرح و تطلب المني. .
فالصفوة تهنئ فرسانها علي نجاحهم في تقديم 87 تمريرة و لا أحلي. . سطرت أسمهم في دفتر التاريخ و الارقام المتفردة. .
*و الصفوة تقول للفرسان هل من مزيد.. فنحن لا نروي من نهل عطائكم الذي لا ينضب. . فهاتوا و اسكرونا متعه و اداء. 
*نبضة اخيرة* 
دعوا الخبز للخباز.
*

----------


## عز الدين

*

لدغة عقرب :: النعمان حسن



الاندية المهمشة قدمت انزارا خطيرا للهلال والمريخ



بداية موفقة بلا شك لفريقى القمة السودانية الهلال والمريخ فى استهلالة
الجولة الاولى فى تصفيات ربع نهائى البطولة الافريقية للتاهل لنصف
النهائى

فلقد حصد المريخ اول ثلاثة نقاط وهى بالطبع فاتحة الشهية خاصة انه كسب
العلمة عن جدارة بثنائية بكرى ولكن لابد من الوضع فى الاعتبار انها نقاط
اصلا محسوبة له بحكم انه صاحب الارض كما ان خصمه العلمة بسبب الظروف
التى خاصرته جعلته رقم قوته مرشحا فى المركز الرابع لمجموعة المريخ التى
يتقدمها حامل اللقب وفاق سطيف يليه المريخ فى المركزالثانى ثم ثالث
المرشحين فى الترتيب اتحاد العاصمة الجزائرى وهذا لا يقلل من النتيجة
التى حققها المريخ امام صاحب المركز الاخير فى الترشح والذى لعب خارج
ارضه لان المريخ قدم نفسه باداء جيد يحتاج لمعالجات لابد منها خاصة فى
اهدار لاعبيه للفرص الكثيرة التى لاحت له

من الجانب الاخر فان الهلال قدم نفسه ايضا بالطبع وهو يعود متعادلا مع
المرشح الاول فى المجموعة مازيمبى الكنغولى الذى استقبل تعادل الهلال على
ارضه ليكون بلغة حساب الارض انه خسرنقطتين امام الهلال ولكن اداء الهلال
الجيد امام المرشح الاول فى مجموعته وعلى ارضه وتحقيقه لنتيجة طيبة يجب
الا يقود الهلال لحالة من الغرور تؤثر سلبا على مجرياته فى مهمام صعبة
مقبل عليها بلا شك لهذا فاننى لم استقبل تصريح الكوكى الذى قال فيه ا ن
عليه ان يحصد نقاط سموحة المصرى الستة حتى يضمن المركز الاول وكانما ضمن
الكوكى للهلال التاهل لنصف النهائى وانه اصبح المنافس على المركز الاول
منافسا لمازيمبى مقللا من سموحة المصرى المهمش من وجهة نظره فطموحات
الكوكى لفريقه فى هذه المرحلة يجب الا تتخطى العمل على ضمان التاهل لنصف
النهائى ولو حل ثانيا والا يحسب نفسه ضمن التاهل ويبقى باحثا عن المركز
الاول مهمشا خصومه الاخرين

وهاهى تداعيات التصفيات جاءت تحمل لفريقى القمة الهلال والمريخ انزارا
قويا ومن العيار الثقيل من فريقى المركز الثالث فى المجموعتين اتحاد
العاصمة الجزائرى وسموحة المصرى فما خققه الفريقان من فوز وحصاد
الاول ثلاثة نقاط حيث فاز اتحاد العاصمة الجزائرى على وفاق سطيف المرشح
الاول فى مجموعة المريخ وحامل اللقب ليعلن بذلك ان طموحاته لا تقف فى
المركز الثانى وانما اعلن عن نفسه متطلعا للمركز الاول ليصبح المريخ فى
مواجهة خصمين لا تقف طموحاتها عند التاهل فقط واما الهلال فلقد اعلن
سموحة ايضا عن نفسه وهو يتصدر مجموعته ويحقق فوزا ثلاثيا على المغرب
التطوانى رغم انه كان متخلفا بهدفين فى الشوط الاول وهذا اعلان مباشر على
خطورة هذا الخصم فى شوط المدربين كما انه اعلن نفسه مرشحا قويا منافسا
على المركزين الاول والثانى وليس على المركز الثانى وحده كما كانت تشير
الحسابات قبل ان يكشف الملعب على حقيقة التنافس وقوته

وهو ما يستدعى من الهلال والمريخ ان يعيدوا حسابات المجموعة وان يعدوا
انفسهم اعدادا جيدا يجنبهم المفاجاءات فالقضية لم تعد تنافسا على المركز
الاول وانما التاهل نفسه اصبح بحاجة لجهد معتبر بعد ان اعلن الفريقان
المهمشان عن انفسهما بكل قوة انهما ليس تمامة عدد وانما منافسين بكل قوة
على المركزين الاول والثانى هذا مع الوضع فى الاعتبار ان العلمة
الحزائرى ليس خارج الحسابات فهو فريق صاحب امكانات ضخمة اذا ما تعدى
حالة الضغط النفسى الذى حاصره بسبب هبوطه وما تعرض له من ازمات مع اهم
محترفيه الا ان ما تلقاه من عرض اخير من رئيس الاتحاد الجزائرى
باستثنائه من الهبوط اذا تاهل لنصف النهائى فان هذا قد يعيد فيه الروح
خاصة وان الخسارة التى لحقت به امام المريخ كانت خارج ارضه مما يمكنه من
تخطى اثارها بفوزه على المريخ على ارضه

لهذا لابد للهلال والمريخ ان يجيدوا قراءة الموقف بشفافية وعلمية بعيدا
عن الهرج الاعلامى فالطريق امامهم رغم هذه البداية الموفقة شائك ومحاصر
بالصعاب من كل الجبهات خلاصة وان اقوى فرق المجموعة وفاق سطيف ومازيمبى
هما الاكثر خسارة دون فرق المجموعتين وهذا فى حد ذاته مؤشر خطير من
الجانبين حيث يتعين على الفريقين الخاسرين الجولة الاولى ان يضاعفا من
الجهد بينما شكل تخلفهم دافعا وحافزا اكبر لكل فرق المجموعة

خلاصة القول ان ما قدمه الهلال والمريخ حتى الان بفتح ابواب التفاؤل
واسعا ولكن قبل كل ذلك لابد لهماان يجيدا لغة الحساب ويدركا قوة
تالمنافسة من كل الفرق المشاركة فيها خاصة وان فرق الهامش التى تاهلت
لربع النهائى لاول مرة اطاحا باكثر دول البطولة رصيدا والذين تجمعوا
لاول مرة فى ربع نهائى الكونفدرالية وهذا فى حد ذاته انزار بالخطر من
جانبهم وهذا ما يجب ان يوضع فى الاعتبار
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
حائط صد
محمود الدرديري ( osono )
أعطوا الخبز لخبازه

*تعالت الاصوات الرافضة لتصريحات المدرب الفرنسى دييغو غارزيتو والتى اعلن من خلالها عن تجهيز المدافع على جعفر ليحل محل اللاعب علاء الدين يوسف فى لقاء إتحاد العاصمة الجزائرى فى الجولة الثانيه لدورى المجموعات بدورى ابطال افريقيا
*تابعنا العجب العجاب من الاحاديث الرافضه لتواجد اللاعب خلال المباراة المذكورة.وطفق البعض يتحدث عن عيوب على جعفر.فتاره نجد الحديث بانه(لاعب يهاب المباريات الكبيره) وتاره اخرى يتجه الحديث نحو الاخطاء القاتله للاعب وتسببه فى الهزيمة بالجزائر حالما شارك
*شخصياً لدى عديد الملاحظات على اداء اللاعب على جعفر.ولكن طالما ان اللاعب اصبح الخيار الوحيد للمدرب لاسبيل سوى إحترام رؤية المدرب ومساندة اللاعب حتى يُنجز المهمه على اكمل وجه
*لايوجد امام دييغو غارزيتو اى خيارات اخرى قد تُغطى غياب علاء الدين.فاللاعب محمد سيلا لايزال بعيد عن فورمة المباريات وإشراكه فى هذا التوقيت به الكثير من المخاطره فى حق الفريق واللاعب
*كما ان المدرب لايُمكن ان يُعيد اللاعب احمد عبدالله ضفر لخط الدفاع لقناعات شخصية تخص دييغو غارزيتو وحده لانه يعتقد ان ضفر اصبح أحد مفاتيح اللعب فى المريخ حالياً
*هذه المعطيات السابقة تؤكد بوضوح ان مدرب المريخ لايمتلك اى خيار اخر سوى تجهيز المدافع على جعفر من أجل تعويض غياب علاء الدين فييرا
*لذلك يجب على الجميع الوقوف خلف اللاعب على جعفر ودعمه بكل قوة خلال المباريات القادمه حتى يكون فى قمة الجاهزيه البدنيه والنفسيه لمباراة إتحاد العاصمة الجزائرى
*واى احاديث سلبيه فى حق اللاعب حالياً لن تفعل شئ سوى(تدمير اللاعب معنوياً)بعد ان اصبح الخيار الاول للجهاز الفنى.والخاسر الحقيقى هو المريخ لا محاله
*فلنفعلها ونبدأ حملة جادة من اجل الوقوف مع (جميع لاعبى المريخ دون إستثناء) لان المرحلة القادمه لاتحتمل حدوث(إغتيال معنوى) لاى لاعب فى الفريق
*رجاء لاتنفضوا غزلكم بايديكم.إدعموا النجوم دون إستثناء طالما انهم اصبحوا الخيار الوحيد خلال المرحله القادمه.واى خروج عن النص ستدفع الجماهير ثمنه غالياً
*لان اى لاعب موجود بالكشوفات حالياً يُمكن ان ينتقل غداً لاى نادى اخر ويواصل مشواره بصوره طبيعيه حال خسر الفريق السباق الافريقى (لاسمح الله).بينما ستبقى الحسره والندم فى نفوس الجماهير المرتبطة وجدانياً بالفريق ولا يُمكن ان تُفكر فى تركه والتحول لتشجيع فريق اخر
*فلنفعلها اعزائى شفوت المريخ.ولنعطى لاعبى الزعيم الجرعات المعنويه المطلوبه حتى ياتى الحصاد كما تشتهى انفسنا
*ادعموهم ولاتغتالوهم
فى السنتر
*لا ادرى ماذا يُريد مجلس إدارة مريخ كوستى(المعين)بقيادة يوسف ابوحميد من ثنائى المريخ المعار مرتضى كبير وأسامة جقود
*حرب نفسية شرسه يتعرض لها الثنائى دون ذنب إقترفوه.وظلوا يدفعون الثمن (لغضب مجلس مريخ كوستى)من مجلس الزعيم الذى لم يمنحهم الموافقه على إعارة احمد ابكر وعدد اخر من اللاعبين
*مرت اكثر من (3أشهر) ولم يستلم الثنائى المذكور مرتباتهم الشهريه التى قيل لهم انها توقفت بقرار إدارى لايستند على اى منطق
*مادخل هذا الثنائى بما يحدث بين مجلس إدارتى المريخ الاب ومريخ كوستى؟ولماذا يدفع مرتضى كبير وأسامة جقود الثمن؟
*ماهى فائدة(القطبية المفترى عليها)التى اصبحت تسبق إسم يوسف ابوحميد فى اى مناسبة إعلامية؟وأين هو دور (إبن النادى)الذى من المفترض ان يلعبه الرجل من اجل المحافظه على الهدية التى وصلته من المريخ الاب؟
*للاسف سادتى صفة(القطب)فى نادى المريخ اصبحت تُطلق على اى شخص لديه (صداقه مع احد الصحفيين)وهى لعمرى منقصة كبيره فى حق المريخ
*كل من حمل فى يديه(2كيلو موز وباكت عصير) لإحدى تمارين الفريق وأعلن عن هذا الامر لأصدقائه الصحفيين سيُصبح (قطباً كبيراً)وياللعجب
*متى يعلم هؤلاء ان المريخ كيان كبير ولايُمكن ان يرتبط لقب(قطب) باى شخص؟اى هوان هذا الذى نعيشه ياساده؟
*كم من (قطب مصطنع) اعلن عن حوافز ودعم مادى للاعبين والنادى ولم نرى منه(فلس واحد)؟وكم عدد المستفيدين من وراء نادى المريخ و(قطبيته) التى اصبحت ارخص من (صحن الفول)فى اسواء المطاعم؟
*إرحموا المريخ ياهؤلاء واتركوا(تكبير الكوم) لكل شخص قدم هدية لصاحب قلم من اجل تدبيج عبارات المدح والثناء فى حقه
اخر الكلام
القطبية سبب الاذية

*

----------


## عز الدين

*حائط صد
 أعطوا الخبز لخبازه
 *تعالت الاصوات الرافضة لتصريحات المدرب الفرنسى دييغو غارزيتو والتى اعلن  من خلالها عن تجهيز المدافع على جعفر ليحل محل اللاعب علاء الدين يوسف فى  لقاء إتحاد العاصمة الجزائرى فى الجولة الثانيه لدورى المجموعات بدورى  ابطال افريقيا
 *تابعنا العجب العجاب من الاحاديث الرافضه لتواجد اللاعب  خلال المباراة المذكورة.وطفق البعض يتحدث عن عيوب على جعفر.فتاره نجد  الحديث بانه(لاعب يهاب المباريات الكبيره) وتاره اخرى يتجه الحديث نحو  الاخطاء القاتله للاعب وتسببه فى الهزيمة بالجزائر حالما شارك
 *شخصياً  لدى عديد الملاحظات على اداء اللاعب على جعفر.ولكن طالما ان اللاعب اصبح  الخيار الوحيد للمدرب لاسبيل سوى إحترام رؤية المدرب ومساندة اللاعب حتى  يُنجز المهمه على اكمل وجه
 *لايوجد امام دييغو غارزيتو اى خيارات اخرى  قد تُغطى غياب علاء الدين.فاللاعب محمد سيلا لايزال بعيد عن فورمة  المباريات وإشراكه فى هذا التوقيت به الكثير من المخاطره فى حق الفريق  واللاعب
 *كما ان المدرب لايُمكن ان يُعيد اللاعب احمد عبدالله ضفر لخط  الدفاع لقناعات شخصية تخص دييغو غارزيتو وحده لانه يعتقد ان ضفر اصبح أحد  مفاتيح اللعب فى المريخ حالياً
 *هذه المعطيات السابقة تؤكد بوضوح ان  مدرب المريخ لايمتلك اى خيار اخر سوى تجهيز المدافع على جعفر من أجل تعويض  غياب علاء الدين فييرا
 *لذلك يجب على الجميع الوقوف خلف اللاعب على  جعفر ودعمه بكل قوة خلال المباريات القادمه حتى يكون فى قمة الجاهزيه  البدنيه والنفسيه لمباراة إتحاد العاصمة الجزائرى
 *واى احاديث سلبيه فى  حق اللاعب حالياً لن تفعل شئ سوى(تدمير اللاعب معنوياً)بعد ان اصبح الخيار  الاول للجهاز الفنى.والخاسر الحقيقى هو المريخ لا محاله
 *فلنفعلها  ونبدأ حملة جادة من اجل الوقوف مع (جميع لاعبى المريخ دون إستثناء) لان  المرحلة القادمه لاتحتمل حدوث(إغتيال معنوى) لاى لاعب فى الفريق
 *رجاء  لاتنفضوا غزلكم بايديكم.إدعموا النجوم دون إستثناء طالما انهم اصبحوا  الخيار الوحيد خلال المرحله القادمه.واى خروج عن النص ستدفع الجماهير ثمنه  غالياً
 *لان اى لاعب موجود بالكشوفات حالياً يُمكن ان ينتقل غداً لاى  نادى اخر ويواصل مشواره بصوره طبيعيه حال خسر الفريق السباق الافريقى  (لاسمح الله).بينما ستبقى الحسره والندم فى نفوس الجماهير المرتبطة  وجدانياً بالفريق ولا يُمكن ان تُفكر فى تركه والتحول لتشجيع فريق اخر
 *فلنفعلها اعزائى شفوت المريخ.ولنعطى لاعبى الزعيم الجرعات المعنويه المطلوبه حتى ياتى الحصاد كما تشتهى انفسنا
 *ادعموهم ولاتغتالوهم
 فى السنتر
 *لا ادرى ماذا يُريد مجلس إدارة مريخ كوستى(المعين)بقيادة يوسف ابوحميد من ثنائى المريخ المعار مرتضى كبير وأسامة جقود
 *حرب نفسية شرسه يتعرض لها الثنائى دون ذنب إقترفوه.وظلوا يدفعون الثمن  (لغضب مجلس مريخ كوستى)من مجلس الزعيم الذى لم يمنحهم الموافقه على إعارة  احمد ابكر وعدد اخر من اللاعبين
 *مرت اكثر من (3أشهر) ولم يستلم الثنائى المذكور مرتباتهم الشهريه التى قيل لهم انها توقفت بقرار إدارى لايستند على اى منطق 
 *مادخل هذا الثنائى بما يحدث بين مجلس إدارتى المريخ الاب ومريخ كوستى؟ولماذا يدفع مرتضى كبير وأسامة جقود الثمن؟
 *ماهى فائدة(القطبية المفترى عليها)التى اصبحت تسبق إسم يوسف ابوحميد فى  اى مناسبة إعلامية؟وأين هو دور (إبن النادى)الذى من المفترض ان يلعبه الرجل  من اجل المحافظه على الهدية التى وصلته من المريخ الاب؟
 *للاسف سادتى صفة(القطب)فى نادى المريخ اصبحت تُطلق على اى شخص لديه (صداقه مع احد الصحفيين)وهى لعمرى منقصة كبيره فى حق المريخ
 *كل من حمل فى يديه(2كيلو موز وباكت عصير) لإحدى تمارين الفريق وأعلن عن هذا الامر لأصدقائه الصحفيين سيُصبح (قطباً كبيراً)وياللعجب
 *متى يعلم هؤلاء ان المريخ كيان كبير ولايُمكن ان يرتبط لقب(قطب) باى شخص؟اى هوان هذا الذى نعيشه ياساده؟
 *كم من (قطب مصطنع) اعلن عن حوافز ودعم مادى للاعبين والنادى ولم نرى  منه(فلس واحد)؟وكم عدد المستفيدين من وراء نادى المريخ و(قطبيته) التى  اصبحت ارخص من (صحن الفول)فى اسواء المطاعم؟
 *إرحموا المريخ ياهؤلاء واتركوا(تكبير الكوم) لكل شخص قدم هدية لصاحب قلم من اجل تدبيج عبارات المدح والثناء فى حقه
 اخر الكلام
 القطبية سبب الاذية



*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

قام خلاص للنجهي
ياخ قول ما شاء الله 

ول حاجة
وبعدين ما تنفخنا
قايل راسنا د فيو قمبور

المريخ مميز ولكنه ليس الافضل
علينا ان نجتهد في صمت

شئ بجيب الكتاحه غير كلامك مافي

عليك الله اكتب عن ثغرات الاتحاد الجزائري ومكامن القوة
شان نستفيد

طوااااااااالي كدا المريخ اقوى من اول كورة

ياخ تخ

مالم نعبر الاتحاد و وفاق لن امدح 


نحنا لسة

هدو اللعب



كلام سليم
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*شكراً للأستاذ محمود ...وشكراً للأخ كسلاوي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب عزالدين على الابداعات

*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




و فات علي عشاق التنظير أن الرجل و بما قدمه من مجهود و نتائج قد تربع علي قلوب الصفوة. . و نال ثقة مجلس الادارة و ثقة محاربيه في الاساس. . فكل اللاعبين الان يدركون انهم في ايدي تدريبيه خبيرة بالنجاح و صناعته. . فتراهم له صاغرون مطيعون و مطمأنون أن التوجيه الذي يصدر منه هو القرار السليم. 
* فرجاء لا تصدعوا رؤوسنا بفارغ الكلام و قلة الحجة و تنتقدون من باب انا انتقد اذا انا موجود. . 
و ساهموا معنا في توفير البيئة المثاليه للاستعداد لقادم المعارك و زرع الثقة في الجهاز الفني و في اللاعبين جميعهم بدون فرز. . و ترك ما لقيصر لقيصر و ما لله لله.. و لا تكونوا كمن ينقض غزله بيده. 



   كلام  سليم 1000000%...يا جماعة غرزة قال انا عارف امكانيات لاعبيي أكتر منكم يااا منظراتية  لاني انا المدير  الفني للفريق ..
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*  وكفى اسماعيل حسن
تاااااااااااني…… قمنا؟؟ * بمجرد أن أكدت الأخبار على أن اللاعب علاء الدين يوسف سيغيب عن  مباراة الاتحاد الجزائري يوم الجمعة عشرة يوليو القادم في الجزائر بسبب  نيله لبطاقتين صفراوين في مباراتي الترجي والعلمة الأخيرة. بدأت بعض  الأصوات تعلو هنا وهناك في الأعمدة والقروبات الحمراء.. ومواقع التواصل  الاجتماعي. محذرة في بعضها من أن يكون بديله هو اللاعب علي جعفر أو الريح  لأنهما كذا وكذا وكذا.. ومطالبة في نفس الوقت بأن يكون البديل ضفر أو سيلا…  وفي (بوستات) أخرى حذر البعض من المجازفة بسيلا أو ضفر وطالب بأن يكون  البديل علي جعفر أو الريح..
* يا شباب….. الله يرضى عليكم واحد واحد….
* لقد اتفقنا مع بداية الموسم على أن المريخ ما ضره شيء في المواسم  الماضية. مثلما ضره التدخل في شؤون أجهزته الفنية. والآراء العاطفية  والشخصية في مستويات بعض اللاعبين..
* وتعاهدنا (عهد رجال) بأن نترك الخبز في هذا الموسم لخبازه..
* الصحفي مكانه (عموده) يبصر من خلاله ويوجه بدون أن أن يتسلط أو يتعصب لرأيه..
* والمشجع مكانه المدرجات يشجع ويناصر أي إحد عشر لاعبا يرتدون شعار فريقه العظيم بصرف النظر عن رأيه الخاص فيهم أو في بعضهم.
* والإداري مكانه المجلس يهيئ من خلاله المناخ الصالح للفريق ويعمل على تنفيذ متطلبات التدريب واللاعبين من وإلى..
* والحمد لله التزمنا كلنا بهذا العهد في الأشهر الماضية وجنينا الثمار طيبة..
* تصدرنا الدوري الممتاز.. ووصلنا دور المجموعات في البطولة الأفريقية.. ويرشحنا الخبراء والمتابعون لنيل الكأس.
* فلماذا إذا تريدون هدم كل هذا. والعودة من جديد للمربع صفر. والتدخل في شؤون غيركم؟؟
* التشكيلة مسؤولية غارزيتو.. وبالتالي فهو المسؤول عن تعويض علاء الدين باللاعب الذي يراه مناسبا..
* إن رأي أن سيلا هو الأنسب فنحن معه … وإن رأي على جعفر فنحن معه.. وإن رأي الريح أو ضفر أو أي لاعب آخر فنحن معه..
* صدقوني إن أي مدرب في العالم يكون سعيدا جدا عندما يحس بأن  جماهير ناديه تثق فيه وفي كفاءته وقدراته الفنية ثقة مطلقة.. وتحفزه هذه  الثقة للمزيد من التجويد والاجتهاد لإسعادها قبل نفسه. وإهدائها الانتصارات  والبطولات. عكس الحال إذا أحس بأنها لا تثق فيه ودائمة التدخل في شؤونه.  فإنه يصاب بالإحباط وقد يعمد على معاندتها في بعض الحالات حتى لو كان ذلك  على حسابه وحساب الفريق.
* ولو رجعنا إلى الوراء قليلا. فإن كثيرا من المدربين الذين تولوا  جهازنا الفني من قبل. تعمدوا التجاوب مع آراء ورغبات بعض الإداريين  والصحفيين والمشجعين ليثبتوا لهم بيانا بالعمل أنها خاطئة.. وفي النهاية  وقع الذنب عليهم وأقيلوا غير مأسوف عليهم لأنهم قبلوا التدخل في شؤونهم.
* خلاصة القول…. خليفة علاء الدين في المباراة الأفريقية القادمة سيكون واحدا من أربعة…
* يا على جعفر ويا الريح ويا ضفر ويا سيلا.. والذي يقع عليه الاختيار سنكون معه للطيش طالما أنه سيرتدي شعارنا العظيم..
* ولعل المناسبة تفرض علينا أن ننبه إلى احتمال أن نفقد المزيد من  اللاعبين في مقبل المباريات بسبب الإصابة أو الإيقاف لا قدر الله.. وإذا لم  نثق في البدلاء نفس ثقتنا في الأساسيين فإننا لن نحرز البطولة..
* ختاما……. الفرصة الذهبية التي تلوح لنا هذا العام لنيل البطولة  الأفريقية الكبرى لن تلوح لنا بالساهل في القريب.. فلنعمل معا على عدم  تضييعها. ونتجنب التدخل بقدر ما نقدر فيما لا يعنينا..
* إذا التزمنا بذلك فبإذن الله نمضي في الممتاز وبطولة الأندية الأفريقية إلى آخر المشوار.. آخر السطور
* للأسف بعض الصحف والصحفيين الزرق يضطروننا اضطرارا للخروج عن  الخط القومي.. وإلى ذلك نلفت نظر المجلس القومي للصحافة وجهاز الأمن  والمخابرات حتى لا يلومانا إذا انجرفنا وراء خوضهم.. ورددنا الصاع صاعين.
* البادئ هو الأظلم..
* لقد لاحظنا أن الجهات المسؤولة تقف موقف المتفرج إزاء التفلتات  الصحفيه عندما تكون ضد المريخ.. وعندما ترد الصحافة المريخية تقوم  القيامة؟؟!!
* هل المريخ فريق أجنبي أم ماذا؟
* إذا أجنبي افيدونا حتى نبحث عن فريق سوداني نشجعه!!
* وصلني مقترح رائع من قروب (ملتقى بيزنطة الالكتروني) في الوات  ساب بأن ترفع القمة شعار (نهائي حليم) ليكون حافزا لوصولها إلى المباراة  النهائية للبطولة الأفريقية ويتحقق حلم الدكتور حليم (رحمة الله عليه) الذي  كان يؤمل دائما في أن يلتقي فريقان سودانيان في نهائي أفريقي..
* مقترح رائع نتمنى أن تتجاوب معه القمة وترعاه الصحافة الرياضية رعاية معنوية..
* مازيمبي الذي شاهدناه أمس الأول كان يمكن للهلال أن يكتسحه في أرضه بخماسية يثأر بها من خماسية الخرطوم الشهيرة الأليمة..
* الغريب أن الهلالاب فرحانين بالتعادل مع هذا (الحمام الميت)..
* وكفى.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
فيتو
سامر العمرابي
المريخ غير والجزائر غير!

لم تساعدني الظروف على الكتابة عقب الانتصار الجميل للمريخ في أول مشوار التصفيات على العلمة الجزائري.. ولكن بالتأكيد تبقى نشوة الفوز رغم أنني من أنصار عدم التضخيم والتعامل بواقعية مع مباريات البطولات.
كتبت من قبل أن الفرقة الحمراء مع غارزيتو غير.. وفعلا شاهدنا عرضا مختلفا عن كل ما شهدناه مع الفرق التي سبقت العلمة في رابطة الأبطال وكان شكل المريخ في الحصة الثانية تحديدا مميزا بدرجة كبيرة وتراجعت نسبة الأخطاء عن الشوط الأول كثيرا.
حتى تبديلات غارزيتو جاءت منطقية ومتوقعة وساهمت في محافظة الفريق على مستواه ونسق اللعب المتصاعد وأكثر ما يميز الأداء حالة الثقة العالية التي ظهر بها لاعبو المريخ.
قلنا كثيرا إن غارزيتو مدرب محترم وواثق من نفسه ومن قدراته وإننا نثق فيه أكثر من اللاعبين أنفسهم لأنه قادر على منح فريقه روحا وثقة وهما أساس النجاح.
نجح غارزيتو في نقل ثقته العالية في نفسه إلى اللاعبين ومنحهم إحساسا رائعا بقدرتهم على التفوق وأنهم الأفضل ويجب عليهم التفكير فقط في تحقيق الفوز ولا شيء سواه.. وكلنا يذكر تصريحه الشهير عبر (الزاوية) أن عهد الهزائم في الدوري قد انتهى.
نعم المريخ غير وكلنا ثقة وطموح ولكن يجب أن نتعامل مع مباراتي الجزائر بالأهمية اللازمة وأن نضع ألف حساب لاتحاد العاصمة لأنه سيدخل المواجهة على أرضه ويبحث عن الصدارة بالفوز على المريخ.
وكذلك أيضا سطيف الجريح فهو يسعى للتعويض على حساب العلمة في الجولة الثانية وفي كل الأحوال سيدخل مواجهة المريخ وعينه فقط على الفوز وتعويض نقاط المواجهة الأولى أمام الاتحاد.
إذاً المريخ سيكون في كماشة حقيقية نظريا وواقعيا أيضا.. وبالتالي سيكون الفارق فقط في النواحي الفنية والتنظيمية والبدنية.. ومباراتا الجزائر يعتبران تحديا كبيرا لغارزيتو الذي يفتقد مجهودات علاء الدين يوسف في الدفاع ولديه رأي في جاهزية محمد سيلا ولن تكون أمامه خيارات سوى علي جعفر والريح علي.
ونحمد للمجلس أنه شرع مبكرا في ملف معسكر الجزائر وبدأ في ترتيب الأمور وهذه احترافية كبيرة ومطلوبة في هذه المرحلة الحساسة من عمر البطولة.
ستكون مباراة الأهلي في الدوري المحلي فرصة طيبة لغارزيتو في اختبار عناصره التي يود الاعتماد عليها في دور المجموعتين.. وأنا أعرف أنه يود التركيز فقط على عشرين لاعبا أو اثنين وعشرين فقط.. وبالتالي خياراته في نطاق ضيق.
وبعيدا عن انتقاد أو مساندة خيارات المدرب يجب أن تتعامل الجماهير مع نظرته واختياراته باحترام وأن يجد كل لاعب المساندة اللازمة لأن فقدان أي لاعب لأسباب نفسية أو بسبب الضغوط الجماهيرية أو الإعلامية سيضر بالفريق.
إذا كان شكل المريخ غير.. فقد صنعه غارزيتو وهذه حقيقة بجانب رئيس النادي الذي استجاب لكل مطالبه وقدم له كل المساعدات الممكنة، ولذلك يجب أن ندرك جيدا بأن اللعب في دور المجموعات غير وفي مواجهة فرق الجزائر بأرضها أيضا سيكون غير.
التعامل مع البطولة بنظام القطعة مهم جدا ومنطقي بشرط إعطاء كل مباراة حقها من الأهمية والترتيب إداريا وترك الأمور الفنية للمدرب دون أي ضغوط وقد شاهدنا جميعا كيف هو المريخ حاليا.
حزب أوكرا
مشكلة البعض أنهم لم يقتنعوا حتى الآن بأن غارزيتو ليس من نوعية المدربين الذين يمكن أن تفرض عليه ضغوطا أو يستجيب لها لو حدثت.
كما أنه يمتلك الجرأة الكافية للرد على كل الانتقادات والاتهامات في كل الظروف سواء أكان الفريق فائزا أو مهزوما.. لذلك الأسئلة المفخخة عن مشاركة أو غياب لاعب بعينه يمكن أن تكون في غير صالح اللاعب.
كما أن غارزيتو يمكن أن يرد بصراحة تجعل حتى اللاعب في وضع محرج، فاز المريخ ولعب أجمل مبارياته وهناك من يسأل عن عدم اختيار أوكرا وهو بذلك ينسف كل ما بذل من أجل مشاركة لاعب واحد حقق المريخ بدون مشاركته أساسيا أفضل النتائج ولم تكن هناك مشكلة كما قال غارزيتو.
أوكرا لاعب موهوب ومميز هذه حقيقة ولكن فنيا وبدنيا المدرب لديه حساباته وأفكاره وعرف عن غارزيتو أنه لا يجامل ويشرك اللاعب الجاهز فقط.. لذلك تبقى الإجابة واضحة عن سبب غياب أوكرا عن مباراة العلمة.
حزب أوكرا خطر على المريخ فهو مثل أحزاب المعارضة الضعيفة.. لا تفعل شيئا يذكر ولكنها صداع في رأس الحكومة.
ختام وسلام:
مازيمبي فقد بريقه.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
في وجه الرياح
أبراهيم عبد الرحيم
لعبة التوقعات.. والافتراضات!!

*  أجهد المريخاب جميعهم أنفسهم في توقع سيناريوهات الجولات القادمة للفريق  والفرق الجزائرية الثلاثة التي تنافسه في المجموعة الثانية من دور  المجموعات لدوري أبطال إفريقيا.. خاصة بعد الفوز الذي حققه أمس الأول اتحاد  العاصمة الجزائري على مواطنه وفاق سطيف بأرض الأخير بهدفين مقابل هدف..!!
*  غالبية المريخاب تحدثوا عن هذه النتيجة وتأثيرها على المريخ باعتبار أن  المباراة القادمة للفرقة الحمراء تجمعها باتحاد العاصمة في العاشر من يوليو  المقبل.. وصراحة لم أفهم حقيقة هذا التأثير.. والمريخ يدخلها مثله ومثل  اتحاد العاصمة وفي رصيد كل منهما ثلاث نقاط بالفوز على العلمة والوفاق..  وتبقى أفضلية اتحاد العاصمة كونه يلعب المباراة بأرضه..!!
* علمتنا  مباريات المجموعات التي تُحسم بالنقاط.. صعوبة التكهن بأي سيناريو.. أو  توقع ما يمكن حدوثه قبيل حلول الجولة الرابعة.. وربما الخامسة والسادسة إذا  كان التنافس قوياً أو كانت النتائج متباينة..!!
* وأيضاً علمتنا  التجارب أن أي فريق يقتنص نقاط أرضه التسع يكون قريباً جداً من التأهل  للدور نصف النهائي.. ومن ثم انتظار العودة بنقطة أو اثنتين من مباريات خارج  الأرض.. بل أنه وفي كثير من الأحيان يمكن أن يصعد فريق وفي رصيده أقل من  تسع نقاط..!!
* بل علمتنا أكثر من ذلك.. أن أي فريق هو الأقرب لحصد نقاط  أرضه أكثر من المنافس.. لاعتبارات كثيرة.. منها الأرض والجمهور والأجواء..  وهذه هي الحقيقة الوحيدة التي يجب التعامل معها بواقعية دون أي افتراضات..  رغم قناعتي أن هناك من يستطيع قلب الطاولة على هذه الحقيقة..!!
*  اجتهاد المريخاب في التوقعات.. ليس واقعياً أبداً.. خاصة عندما يجري البعض  الافتراضات على الفرق الأخرى ولا يجريها على المريخ نفسه.. فالمفترض شيء  والواقع شيء آخر.. وكرة القدم لا تعرف التوقعات المسبقة.. وإنما تُحسم داخل  الملعب..!!
* من غير المنطقي سادتي أن نفترض في المريخ القدرة على  العودة بنقاط من خارج أرضه.. ولا نفترض في ذات الوقت إمكانية حدوث أي طارئ  يجبر المريخ على خسارة نقطة أو أكثر على أرضه.. لذا فإن الحديث عن  الافتراضات في هذا التوقيت ليس مجدياً.. ويدخل الجميع في دوامة لا نهاية  لها.. ويلهيهم عن الأدوار التي يفترض القيام بها لدعم الفريق..!!
*  الحديث عن التوقعات والسيناريوهات المحتملة.. لا زال مبكراً أعزائي عشاق  الأحمر الوهاج.. والحديث عنها منذ الآن يدخل الجميع في حسابات غير منطقية..  وحتى وإن كانت منطقية ومبنية على معطيات.. تبقى حبيسة الأوراق.. وكرة  القدم لا منطق لها.. ومنطقها الوحيد هو الملعب..!!
* الحقيقة الوحيدة  التي يجب التعامل معها دون أي توقعات أو افتراضات.. هو السعي الجاد من قبل  الفرقة الحمراء لحصد نقاط الأرض.. ومن ثم انتظار ما تسفر عنه بقية  المباريات..!!
* وهناك ما هو أهم من ذلك كله.. وهو التعامل مع كل جولة  على أساس أنها المؤهلة للدور نصف النهائي.. أي التعامل بفقه (الوثبة) كما  ظللت أكرر منذ زمن طويل.. وهو أن يأخذ المريخ كل مباراة على حدة.. ينتهي  منها ومن ثم يفكر في المباراة التي تليها.. وعدم التعامل مع مباريات  المجموعة جملة واحدة..!!
* شخصياً أعتبر المريخ محظوظ جداً بوقوعه في  كماشة الأندية الجزائرية.. لأن صدامها يصب في مصلحة الأحمر بشكل كبير..  وهذا ما ذهبت إليه عندما أُعلنت قرعة دور المجموعات.. فأي فريق من الفرق  الجزائرية الثلاثة يعرف الآخر جيداً.. لذا لا يستطيع أحد التكهن بنتائجها  عندما تلعب مع بعضها البعض..!!
اتجاه الرياح..!!
* لم يصدق أحد من  الهلالاب أن يخرج فريقهم بنقطة من مازيمبي الكنغولي بلوممباشي.. قياساً على  مستوى الفريق في مباراة الأهلي شندي.. ورأينا كيف سيطر الخوف على الهلالاب  من تعرض فريقهم لخسارة قاسية تضاف لسجل الهزائم الثقيلة التي تلقاها من  مازيمبي..!!
* الاستسلام كان واضحاً على كل الهلالاب.. وكانوا على  استعداد لتقبل أي خسارة لفريقهم من مازيمبي.. وبعد هذا التعادل سيكون ردة  فعلهم مبالغ فيها.. وسنقرأ عن وصول الهلال لكأس العالم للأندية..!!
* مازيمبي ليس هو مازيمبي الذي يعرفه الجميع ويعرفه الهلالاب أنفسهم.. فريق أصبح من الماضي.. والدليل خسارته لنقطه على أرضه..!!
* مازيمبي الذي نعرفه لا يخسر بأرضه ولو نقطة.. بل يفوز بالخمسات والستات والسبعات.. وأقلاها ثلاثيات..!!
* من حق الهلالاب أن يفرحوا لهذا التعادل.. فمستوى فريقهم في كل الموسم يجبر على الفرح بهذه النقطة..!!
* إذا كان العلمة الجزائري فريق درجة ثانية.. فإن مستوى مازيمبي الذي شاهدناه بالأمس مستوى فريق روابط..!!
*  في العام 2008.. تعادل الهلال مع مازيمبي بلوممباشي.. وعمت الأفراح الديار  الزرقاء.. وجاء مازيمبي وتعادل مع الهلال بأم درمان بهدفين لكلٍ.. وفي  النهاية تذيل الهلال مجموعته التي ضمت إلى جانبهما كل من أنيمبا النيجيري  والقطن الكاميروني..!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو فى موقف حرج


#  سيغيب النجم علاء الدين يوسف عن مباراة المريخ والاتحاد الجزائري المقبلة،  وهذا يعني أن غارزيتو في مطالب المرحلة المقبلة بتجهيز بديله بالصورة التي  تمكنه من المشاركة فوراً بالجزائر.
# هنالك من يرى أن سيلا هو البديل  المناسب وهنالك من يرى أن علي جعفر يمكن أن يسد الفراغ وطرف آخر يعتقد أن  عودة ضُفر للعب في عمق الدفاع بجانب أمير كمال مطلوبة وضرورية لأنه خبر  اللعب كمدافع كثيراً
# اللاعب علاء الدين يوسف نفسه يرى أن محمد سيلا يمكن أن يحل مكانه في عمق الدفاع بجانب أمير ويري في سيلا المدافع الكبير والمتمكن
#  ولكن سيلا ظل بعيداً عن اللعب منذ شهر نوفمبر من العام السابق بسبب  الاصابة بالخلع في الكتف ولذلك يحتاج إلى وقت للتجهيز البدني والفني  والنفسي
# وسيلا نعتقد أنه الخيار الأنسب والأفضل حال وصل قمة الجاهزية  البدنية لأن علي جعفر أيضاً ظل بعيداً عن المشاركات بجانب الحاجز النفسي  الكبير بينه والجمهور ونعتقد أن أنصار المريخ مطالبون بماسندة اللاعب بقوة  ورفع معنوياته لأن الجهاز الفني للمريخ قد يجد نفسه في موقف حرج بضرورة  مشاركته في مباريات كبيرة ومهمة في البطولة الأفريقية
# وعلي جعفر أيضاً  خيار جيد لأنه يجيد ألعاب الهواء بطريقة ممتازة خاصة وأن الأندية  الجزائرية تعتمد بصورة كبيرة على اللعب بالأطراف وتركز على المعكوسات ولذلك  يعتبر علي خيار جيد أيضاً
# ومن يرون ضرورة عودة ضُفر للمنطقة الدفاعية  نقول لهم نشك في أن يعيده غارزيتو للدفاع مرة أخرى لأنه يريده في الوسط  المتقدم وهي الخانة الجديدة للاعب وأظهر من خلالها مستويات كبيرة ويكفي أنه  هداف الفريق أفريقياً قبل أن يلحق به بكري المدينة
# عليه يمكن القول  إن خيارات غاريتو ستنحصر بين سيلا وعلي جعفر وهذا ما يعني أن جمهور المريخ  مطالب بضخ الثقة ورفع المعنويايت بالنسبة للاعب علي جعفر حتى لا نخسر  لاعباً يحتاجه الفريق
# ومساندة علي جعفر مطلوبة بشدة من الجمهور ولا نشك في أن أنصار الأحمر لن يتأخروا في مساندته بأي حال
#  واللاعب الذي يريده غارزيتو كبديل لغياب علاء الدين لا بد أن يشارك في  مباراتي الدوري الممتاز المقبلتين حتى يصل للفورمة التي تمكنه من المشاركة  أمام الفريق الجزائري
# موقف حرج يمر به غارزيتو وهو يعاني غياب أفضل  عناصر الدفاع ولا يوجد البديل الجاهز، وهذا الموقف يعيدنا إلى أيام  التسجيلات والتراخي الذي حدث من المكتب التنفيذي تحديداً وهو يتباطأ في  اكمال ملف تسجيل المالي الياسو بحُجة وجود مشكلة في أوراقه وهي فرية أطلقها  البعض ولكنا لم نصدقها وكل الهدف من الفرية كان وضع العراقيل أمام قيد  المدافع المالي
# واليوم هاهو علاء الدين يغيب وتأتي حوبة المدافع  اللياسو ولا نشك في أن ما حدث من تراخٍ يمكن أن يقود المريخ لخسارة كبيرة  وعدم التأهل للمربع الذهبي والسبب لو حدث ذلك لا قدر الله هو المكتب  التنفيذي
# نأمل أن يتجاوز غارزيتو الموقف الحرج بغيابات خط الدفاع ويوفق في تجهيز بديل ناجح وناجع
توقيعات متفرقة ..
#  لا يوجد فريق في التأريخ محظوظ مثل الهلال الذى ظل يواجه خصوماً لا ندرى  كيف وصلوا مرحلة اللعب فى البطولة الإفريقية مثل كي إم كي الزنزباري  والرصاصات الملاوى وسانغا الكنغولى
# وصفنا تلك الفرق بالضعيفة وأن  الهلال محظوظ ولكن أن تصل مرحلة الحظ مواجهة فريق أصبح بلا أنياب وبلا هيبة  وبلا شخصية مثل مازيمبيى فهذا يعنى قمة الرزق والحظ
# مازيمبي أصبح من  الأمس وفقد كل هيبته وقوته صار مثله ومثل الهلال فى )العادية) ولا فرق  بينهما إلا فى تأريخ الكنغولى على المستوى الإفريقي
# فشل مازيمبي  بالأمس فى نقل الكرة بطريقة سليمة لخمس مرات وفشل فى الإحتفاظ بالكرة لربع  دقيقة وفشل فى بناء هجمة واحدة منظمة طيلة زمن المباراة
# إنتهى مازيمبي  المرعب والمخيف الذى يهزم خصومه بالخمسة داخل ملعبها وتحول مازيمبي إلى  حمل وديع ومسالم يجتهد للخروج بأقل الخسائر وهو التعادل الذى نعتبره مكسب  المكاسب له
# واجه الهلال بالأمس أشباحاً ونقول أن الوصيف خسر بالتعادل وأضاع نصراً كبيراً على أضعف فرق القارة حالياً
#  مازيمبي وصل قمة مراحل الضعف الفنى والبدني ولكن المشكلة أن الهلال أضعف  منه مستوى وهنا تكمن المشكلة ويضم لاعبين لا يملكون قدرات فنية تعينهم على  مقارعة خصومهم
# وحتى على مستوى المحترفين يضم الوصيف لاعبين ضعيفي  المستوى مثل البرازيلي جوليام الذى ظل ضيف شرف المباراة وفشل فى التسجيل من  أسهل وأضمن فرص المقابلة
# وجوليام الذى شاهدناه بالأمس يختلف كثيراً  عن جوليام الذى تابعناه عبر صحف الوصيف فهو أكثر من عادى ولا يستحق ارتداء  شعار فريق درجة ثالثة ولكنه فى النهاية يشبة مستوى محترفين الهلال ويتسحق  إرتداء شعاره
# لأول مرة فى تاريخ البطوات الافريقية نشاهد تحكيماً نظيفاً مثل الذى شاهدناه خلال مباراة الأمس بلوبومباشي
# نخشى أن يندم الهلال على ضياع الفوز لأن مازيمبيى الذى شاهدناه بالأمس نخشى أن يتحول إلى حصالة لفرق المجموعة
# خلاصة القول أن الهلال أضاع فرصة الإنتقام من خماسية المقبرة الشهيرة
# هنا كان مازيمبي ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عن احتفالية بكري المدينة ..بالاهداف الرائعة وثمينة

 

* اكتملت بالأمس مباريات  الجولة الاولي في بطولة الأندية الافريقية أبطال الدوري حيث استطاع الهلال  في المباراة الأولي أن يتعادل سلبيا مع مازيمبي الكنغولي ويظفر بنقطة ثمينة  سيعول عليها كثيرا للصعود الي دور الاربعة من البطولة .

* وفي المباراه الثانيه  استطاع سموحه المصري أن يتغلب علي فريق المغرب التطواني بثلاثة أهداف مقابل  هدفين بعد أن كان متأخرا بهدفين دون مقابل ليتصدر المجموعة بثلاث نقاط  وثلاثه أهداف .
* من متابعتنا لمباراه سموحه والتطواني نلاحظ تميز الفريق المصري في  العكسيات حيث أحرز أهدافه الثلاثه من كرات معكوسة ، الاول والثاني من ضربتي  زاوية والثالث من كرة معكوسة متحركة وهو الامر الذي يجب ان ينتبه له  الجهاز الفني للهلال الذي سيواجه سموحه في الجولة القادمة ، خصوصا وأن  العكسيات وسوء التعامل معها هي المشكلة المزمنة عند اللاعب السوداني .
* هذا خلاف الروح التي يتمتع بها لاعبو الفريق حيث يؤدون بنفس واحد حتي  اخر دقيقه من عمر المباراه وقد كسبوا كل مبارياتهم في المنافسة الافريقية  الحاليه في اخر خمس دقائق من اللقاءات التي خاضوها .
* لاشك أن النقطة التي خرج بها الهلال من الكنغو نقطة غالية ، ولكنها لم  تكن من فك الاسد كما قال لاعبو الهلال ، فمازيمبي الحالي هو أسد بلا أنياب  ولا علاقة له بمازيمبي المواسم السابقة .
* وفي المجموعة الثانية التي تجمع الفرق الجزائرية الثلاثة والمريخ  السوداني ، حقق فريق اتحاد العاصمة فوزا مفاجئا علي حامل لقب البطوله وفاق  اسطيف في أرضه ووسط جمهوره بهدفين مقابل هدف وحيد ، وبهذه النتيجة يتصدر  المريخ بفارق الاهداف عن اتحاد العاصمة قبل لقائهما المرتقب في الجوله  القادمه .
* بين كل المباريات التي لعبت في هذه الجولة كانت مباراه المريخ  ومولودية العلمة هي الأجمل ، كما كان المريخ هو الافضل شكلا و أداءا من بين  الفرق الثمانية الموزعة علي المجموعتين .

* وجدت الطريقة الاحتفالية  للاعب بكري المدينة صدي واسعا وأثارت الاعجاب وحصدت الكثير من التعليقات  علي مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي حيث وصفت بأنها طريقة جديدة ومتفردة للاحتفال  بالاهداف .
* صرح مدرب فريق اتحاد العاصمة للاعلام بعد نهاية مباراة فريقه أمام  وفاق سطيف أنه سيفوز علي المريخ السوداني وينفرد بصدارة المجموعة ، وهو  تصريح يشابه تصريح مدرب فريق مولودية العلمة الذي قال أنه جاء للسودان  للفوز بنقاط المباراة كاملة. كان غيرك أشطر يا كابتن . 
* حرص المدير الفني للمريخ الفرنسي غارزيتو علي تحية الجماهير بعد نهاية  مباراة الفريق امام العلمة الجزائري وتوجه اليها برفقة لاعبيه في اعتراف  منه بدور الجمهور الايجابي خلال اللقاء ، فبادلته الجماهير التحيه وردت  بأحسن منها .
* رغم سوء الطالع الذي حرمه من تسجيل هدفين محققين علي الأقل ، الا أن  الشكل الذي ظهر به العاجي ديديه لاعب المريخ الجديد في مباراة العلمة  الجزائري يؤكد علي انه لاعب موهوب وممتاز وصفقه جدا ناجحه للمريخ ويرجي  منها الكثير .
* التألق اللافت لعمر بخيت مع المريخ في أول ظهور افريقي له منح غارزيتو  خيارات ممتازه في خط الوسط ،وأراح جابسون كثيرا ومنحه فرص للتقدم والتهديف  في كثير من اوقات اللقاء .
* علي عكس الكثيرين لا نري في وجود عمر بخيت في متوسط ميدان المريخ  خطوره علي تواجد المصري الفنان ايمن سعيد ضمن التشكيل الثابت للفريق حيث  لكل مميزاته الخاصه التي لا تمانع من وجودهما معا في تشكيل واحد ، هذا خلاف  ان ايمن سعيد لاعب جوكر يجيد اللعب في الوسط المتقدم والمتأخر بالاضافه  الي امكانيه مشاركته في الطرف الايمن .
* وعلي النقيض من الوفره التي يشهدها خط الوسط يعاني دفاع المريخ من  النقص الواضح حيث لا تتوفر بدائل بنفس مستوي الاساسيين وهو الامر الذي يثير  قلق ومخاوف الانصار اذا تعرض أمير كمال او علاء الدين لاي ظرف يؤخر  مشاركتهما لا سمح الله . 
* وما يقال علي وسط الدفاع ينطبق أيضا علي خانه الطرف الايسر والتي  يشغلها مصعب عمر دون أي منافس أو بديل له في حال أي غياب بسبب الاصابات او  البطاقات الملونه .
* كلمه أخيره : نعم تألق بكري المدينه ولكني ضد أن يتم التضخيم لتألقه بهذا الشكل فكل الفريق كان نجوما كما قلنا بالامس .
* اخر كلمه : يبدو انقطاع الكهرباء عن الخرطوم كمسلسل هندي لا نهايه له …

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بكري المدينة.. عش الدبابير

 

• كان بالامكان أن يكون عدد الأهداف في شباك العلمة أكثر من ما كان.
• وكان بالامكان أن ينال أحد لاعبي المريخ جائزة الهداف من خلال مباراة  الجمعة الا أننا في نهاية الأمر نشكر المولى عز وجل على هذا الانتصار  الباهر.
• وعسى أن تكرهوا شيئاً وهو خير لكم وربما يريد المولى أن نحرز الأهداف في المباريات القادمة.
• اختلف الجميع في اختيار لاعب بعينه لنجومية المباراة ولو قلنا فلان  لظلمنا علان لذلك جائزة التفوق نهديها لصفوة المريخ زلزال الملاعب حماة  الشعار.
• الذين ضربوا المثل الحي لمعشوقهم الزعيم وحقاً الصفوة كانت في الميعاد والأحمر الوهاج قدل.
• بعد تفوق اتحاد العاصمة على وفاق سطيف أصبحت المباراة القادمة للمريخ على سطح صفيح ساخن.
• مهمة الزعيم القادمة هي الأخطر واذا عاد بالتعادل من المباراتين  المقبلتين يبلغ التأهل بنسبة 95% الا أننا نطمح في حصد مزيد من النقاط في  الجزائر.
• قال ديديه لم أشاهد في حياتي مثل هذا الحب الجماهيري.
• المريخ جبل شامخ ونجومه يعشقون التحدي.
• حقيقة المريخ نادٍ عظيم يحق لنا أن نفتخر به.
• نصيحة غالية نترك التعصب ونشجع المريخ.
• مشكلة الزعيم أنه يلغي المنافسة ويجلب المتعة.
• آه، أي سحر فيك يا مريخ، لديك قوة جذب عالية الجودة وإبهار يجعل الآهات تخرج من الصدور.
• قالها نجوم المريخ قبل النزال من لم يرد الصعود للجبال يعيش أبد الدهر بين الحفر وحققوا المراد وصعدوا الجبال وتصدروا المجموعة.
• ديديه كتب قصص الفرح بتمريرة.
• بكري المدينة شامخ كجبال الهملاية.
• في وجه العواصف المتمردة يحرز الأهداف وعلى طريقة الكبار في عش الدبابير.
• ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى أنت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
رحيق رياضي
احمد محمد الحاج
القمة السودانية تخطب ود الأميرة السمراء

â–، حقق قطبا الكرة السودانية (المريخ والهلال) نتيجتين لافتتين بحسابات مباريات المجوعات المؤهّلة للأدوار النهائية أو المربع الذهبي عقب تحقيق المريخ للفوز على مولودية العلمة الجزائري بهدفين نظيفين بعض عرض قوي واداء مميز فيما عاد شقيقه الهلال بتعادل سلبي ثمين من معقل (الغربان) مازيمبي الكونجولي وكان أقرب للفوز من مضيّفه.

â–، في مجموعة المريخ تصدّر الأحمر بفارق الأهداف عن إتحاد العاصمة الجزائري الذي كسب شقيقه وفاق سطيف بهدفين لواحد والذي حل في المركز الثالث يليه مولودية العلمة.

â–، في مجموعة الهلال تصدّر سموحة المصري بعد أن قلب الطاولة على فريق المغرب التطواني المغربي محققاً عليه الفوز بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدفين وحل كل من الهلال ومازيمبي في المركزين الثالث والرابع.

â–، مؤشّرات الجولة الأولى تؤكّد أن جميع الفرق الثمانية تملك حظوظها كاملة في الترقي للدور نصف النهائي وتبعث برسالة مهمة جداً مفادها أن آمال وطموحات ناديي القمة في بلوغ المباراة النهائية (مشروعة) جداً ولا تعتبر ضرباً من ضروب المستحيل قياساً على بدايتهما بالجولة الأولى من دوري أبطال افريقيا.

â–، الأندية الجزائرية تهاب الطوفان الأحمر الذي اجتاح مولودية العلمة بشهادة النقاد الجزائريين رغم خبرة سطيف وعنفوان اتحاد العاصمـــة.

â–، بينما أضاءت نتيجة التعادل السلبي التي حققها الهلال أمام مازيمبي الكونجولي بأرضه ووسط جماهيره الإشارة الحمراء أمام كل من سموحة والمغرب التطواني.

â–، الفرصة التي تتوافر لفريقي القمة حالياً لن تتوافر لهما في القريب العاجل لأننا تابعنا جميع مباريات الجولة الأولى في المجموعتين ووقفنا على مستويات فرقها التي تعتبر متقاربة إلى حد ما دون تميّز خارق لأحدها.

â–، مشكلتنا الأساسية خلال المواسم الماضية أننا كنا دوماً نضع أنفسنا في زاوية (الدونية) ونقر بقوة وتميّز الفرق الأخرى ونقلل من شأن أنديتنا ونزرع في نفوس لاعبينا الرهبة والخوف وعدم قدرتهم على تخطّي أي فريق ذو صيت وسمعة ليكون نتاج ذلك (تجريدهم) من ثوب الثقة وارتداءهم لثوب (الإنهزامية والإنكسار).

â–، خلال جولة متأنية قمت بها في اليومين الماضيين على مجموعات التواصل الإجتماعي (فيس بوك – واتساب – تويتر – منتديات رياضية) وجدت أن رأي غالبية مناصري المريخ والهلال بدأوا في وضع (حسابات) التأهّل مستخدمين كل النظريات الرياضية وعلم الإحتمالات للوصول لنتيجة (بلوغ المربع الذهبي) رغم أننا مازلنا في مهد المشوار !!

â–، تلك الحالة تؤكّد أن جماهير الكرة السودانية مازالت (هشة الثقة) في لاعبيها ولا تتقن فن ضخ الجرعات المعنوية قبل بداية الجولة الثانية رغم النتائج التي تحققت خلال الجولة الأولى.

â–، علينا أن لا نلتفت للوراء ونقلل من شأن لاعبينا فالمريخ الذي قهر عزام وكابو سكورب والترجي ومولودية العلمة قادر جداً (بإذن الله) على الخروج من نفق الكماشة الجزائرية بنتائج ايجابية وبلوغ الدور نصف النهائي.

â–، والهلال الذي لم يجد اختباراً حقيقياً خلال المراحل الماضية تجاوز مطب مازيمبي بتعادل بطعم الفوز فعلى ماذا الخوف وتعقيد الحسابات منذ الوهلة الأولى.

â–، علينا أن نمنح لاعبينا كامل الثقة ونؤمن بقدرات وحظوظ فرقنا ونعمل على تحقيق هدف طال انتظاره بترقي قطبي الكرة السودانية للمباراة النهائية ليكون أول نهائي يجمع بين فريقين من دولة واحدة في دوري أبطال افريقيا.

â–، تلك الثقة يجب أن تقترن أيضاً بالتحضير الجيّد والتعامل الجاد مع المرحلة المقبلة بعيداً عن الإفراط في الفرح والركون للنتائج التي تحققت لأن المشوار مازال في مهده والقادم يحتاج لتضافر الجهود وتناول نتيجتي الجولة الأولى باتّزان شديد بتفنيد السلبيات وابراز الايجابيات وسرد المقترحات.

â–، حاجة أخيرة كده :: نحن من نفر عمروا الأرض حيث ما قطنوا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسالة  
 

* الأستاذ الفاضل مأمون أبوشيبة، حفظه الله، بعد التحية والسلام..
* أرجو أن تجد هذه الرسالة حظها من النشر عبر زاويتكم (قلم في الساحة) من باب إتاحة الرأي للقارئ..
*  قال  تعالى: (ليجزي الله الصادقين بصدقهم ويعذب المنافقين إن شاء أو يتوب  عليهم  إن الله كان غفوراً رحيماً) ـ آية 24 الأحزاب، وقال رسولنا الكريم  محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم (عليكم بالصدق إن الصدق يهدي إلى البر وإن البر  يهدي  إلى الجنة ومايزال الرجل يصدق ويتحرى الصدق حتى يكتب عند الله صديقاً)   رواه الإمام مسلم.. وقال العلامة شيخ الإسلام الإمام ابن تيمية عن   العبادة، بأنها اسم جامع لكل ما يحبه الله ويرضاه من الأقوال والأعمال   الظاهرية والباطنية،، نسأل الله أن يجعل كل أقوالنا وأعمالنا عبادة خالصة   لوجهه الكريم إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه.. كما نسأل الله أن يتقبل منا   الصيام والقيام في هذا الشهر الفضيل والله المستعان..    
*  أحب  أن أشير إلى أربع وقفات؛ الأولى: استوقفني اسم وعنوان زاويتكم (قلم في   الساحة)، الشاهد ووجه الدلالة فيه إنه يصول ويجول في كل الساحات   والاتجاهات، إذ نجده بجانب المادة الرياضية يتناول قضايا عديدة وعلى سبيل   المثال لا الحصر القضايا الدينية والثقافية والقانونية والاقتصادية   والاجتماعية والعلمية والطبية، علاوة على ذلك متابعة القلم للوقائع   والمستجدات بأساليب متعددة ومتنوعة ومتجددة ومواكبة وبما يحقق الرغبات   والطموحات لقطاع كبير من القراء، والأصل في الإنسان وبطبيعته البشرية   وميوله الجبلية مفطور على حب التنوع والتجدد والتغيير، ولله درك أستاذ   مأمون يكفي (قلم في الساحة) الاسم الكبير صاحب المدلولات والمفاهيم رفيعة   الشأن عالية المنزلة، ذات الأرقام الكبيرة المصاحبة للنقلات النوعية   والإضافات الحقيقية التي لا يمكن تجاوزها..
*   الوقفة الثانية.. ظلت مقالاتكم تشكل حضوراً أنيقاً ومتميزاً منذ فترة   طويلة وعلى طريقة السهل الممتنع منذ أيام (هايد بارك) وشخصياً أعتقد إن ما   يخطه يراع الأستاذ مأمون أبوشيبة يمتاز بالمصداقية والموضوعية والواقعية   والصراحة مع البساطة والوضوح والشفافية، علاوة على الأمانة والدقة في عرض   المقالات بقواعد المهنة في توثيق الحقائق والمعلومات بأبعادها المعاصرة   والتاريخية ومن مصادرها الأصلية.. ونحن لا نزكي أستاذنا لله عز وجل، بل   نحسبه كذلك والله حسيبه، والله يزكي من يشاء من عباده.. وأحسب إن الأستاذ   أبوشيبة ضرب أروع الأمثال في قضايا التاريخ والتراث في العقود الماضية التي   تحتاج إلى التوثيق الصادق والخالص المبني على العلمية والمنهجية.
*   الوقفة الثالثة.. عبارة عن ملاحظة في العدد (3346) من صحيفة الصدى وبزاوية   (قلم في الساحة) وبتاريخ الأربعاء 15أبريل 2015م لقد سرد الأستاذ مأمون   حقائق ومعلومات نادرة جداً عن بدايات ممارسة كرة القدم في السودان، واضعاً   النقاط والحروف على العديد من الاستفهامات التاريخية، فقد أجاد وأفاد في   تبصير وتنوير الرأي العام الرياضي والجيل الحاضر.
*   الوقفة الرابعة.. هلا تكرم الأستاذ مأمون مشكوراً ومقدراً، على إعادة   المقال الخاص ببدايات تأسيس الأندية الرياضية وممارسة كرة القدم في السودان   حتى ترسخ المعلومة وتعم الفائدة.. من باب (الحكم على الشيء فرع عن تصور   تاريخه) وباب (العلم بمقدمات ومعطيات وأبعاد التاريخ يورث العلم بحقائق   ونتائج التاريخ).. والأمة التي لا تهتم بتاريخها حكمت على نفسها بالفناء..   سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك ولا إله إلا أنت نستغفرك ونتوب إليك.. وآخر دعوانا   الحمد لله رب العالمين.
القارئ الراجي إلى عفو ربه
عبدالله ناصر عكاشة
ولاية سنار، محاية سنجة، قرية خليل المحطة 

المريخ والهلال وتيم عباس *   أشكر القارئ وأخي في الله عبدالله عكاشة على كلماته الطيبة نحو شخصي   الضعيف، وإن شاء الله أعيد المقال الخاص بنشأة وتأسيس نادي الهلال فيما   بعد.. وسأتطرق هنا لعلاقة ناديي المريخ والهلال بتيم عباس فالكثيرون   يعتقدون إن فريقي المريخ والهلال جاءا من رحم تيم عباس في أوائل عقد   الثلاثينيات.
*  اسم  المريخ برز عام 1927م بعد تغيير اسم تيم المسالمة العريق إلى المريخ،  وتيم  المسالمة هو أول الفرق السودانية وظهر عبر طلاب المدارس الإبتدائية  بحي  المسالمة عام 1908م وقد اقتبسوا اللعبة من الفرق الإنجليزية التي مارست   اللعبة في السودان مع أوائل القرن الفائت مثل فرق الجيش الإنجليزي بوحداته   المختلفة وفريق كلية غردون المختلط من الأساتذة والطلاب (الكمبايند).. وتم   تغيير اسم تيم المسالمة إلى المريخ عام 1927م وهناك خطاب خاص في هذا  الشأن  لا زالت صورته محفوظة في الاصدارات قديمة.
* أما فريق الهلال فقد تم تأسيسه عام 1930م وسنعود لاحقاً إن شاء الله عبر مقال عن تأسيس الهلال.
*  تيم  عباس كان موجوداً منذ أواخر العشرينيات وأسسه العم عباس حبيب الله  ومقره  حي الاسبتالية بأمدرمان وكانت له منافسة قوية مع فريق الموردة الذي  تسجل  رسمياً عام 1929م.
*  في  عام 1932م عصفت الخلافات والمشاكل بتيم عباس فتفرق لاعبوه وانشقت  مجموعة  طلعت فريد ورفيقه فهمي سليمان وكونوا فريقاً اسمه (فكتوريا) أو  (فكتوري)  بمعنى النصر، بينما ذهب بعض لاعبي تيم عباس وانضموا للهلال.
*  فيما  بعد قررت مجموعة فكتوريا الانضمام للهلال أو المريخ واشترطوا فوز أحد   الفريقين على الآخر لينضموا للفائز، وكانت هناك مباراة سوق القش الشهيرة   عام 1932م التي كسبها المريخ 2/1 فذهبت مجموعة فكتوريا لنادي المريخ   بالمسالمة واجتمعوا بإدارة المريخ بشأن الإنضمام للمريخ ولكنهم اشترطوا أن   يكون الاسم بعد الإندماج هو (الأهلي) ووافقت إدارة المريخ وحدث الإندماج،   ولكن اسم المريخ لم يتغير وبقى كما هو على ألسنة الجمهور فقنعت مجموعة   فكتوريا باستمرارية اسم المريخ.. وقد أصبح فريق المريخ قوة ضاربة بعد   انضمام مجموعة طلعت فريد.
*  في  عام 1934 عندما كان الهلال طفلاً بعمر 4 سنوات أصابه ضعف شديد وعجز عن   منافسة أقرانه لدرجة فشله في المشاركة في أول منافسة لكأس البلدية بالسودان   والتي فاز بها المريخ كأول كأس في تاريخ السودان.
*  في  ذلك العام اقترح كبار نجوم المريخ بقيادة نسيبنا محمد طلعت فريد (وهو  من  الخريجين).. التحول من المريخ إلى الهلال لتقويته وإنقاذه من الإندثار   والتلاشي.. ورغم إن الإقتراح لم يجد حماساً في المريخ، لكن بادر طلعت فريد   بالانتقال للهلال ومعه رفيق دربه فهمي سليمان وبعض رفاقهم الذين كانوا قد   انفصلوا معهم أبان تواجدهم مع تيم عباس حبيب الله وكونوا تيم فكتوريا.   فاستعاد الهلال القوة بفضل تلك المبادرة التاريخية التي قادها نسيبنا طلعت   فريد.. يعني دماء المريخ أنقذت تيم الهلال من الإندثار والتلاشي، فعاش   الهلال حتى يومنا هذا بل أصبح نداً للمريخ!! 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ
ﺍﺑﻮﺑﻜﺮ ﻋﺎﺑﺪﻳﻦ
* ﺃﺩﺭﻭﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻋﻆ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻟﻌﻈﺔ !!

* ﺃﺩﺭﻭﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ ﻫﻮ ﺃﻣﻴﻦ ﺧﺰﺍﻧﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﺑﺎﻻﻣﺲ
ﻟﻠﻤﻮﻗﻊ ﺍﻟﺮﺳﻤﻲ ﻟﻠﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺜﻴﺮ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﺿﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻲ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺭﺳﻢ ﻟﻨﺎ ﺻﻮﺭﺓ ﻗﺎﺗﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺍﺩ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺇﻥ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ
ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻇﻞ ﻳﺪﻓﻊ ﻟﻮﺣﺪﻩ ﻭﻳﺴﻴﺮ ﺍﻷﻣﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺩﻭﻥ ﻣﺴﺎﻧﺪﺓ ﺃﻭ
ﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺣﺪ ، ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﻨﺴﻰ ﺳﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻷﺩﺭﻭﺏ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺬﻛﺮﻧﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﺸﻞ
ﺍﻟﺬﺭﻳﻊ ﻟﻤﺸﺮﻭﻉ ﺗﺤﻮﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﺮﺻﻴﺪ ﺑﻞ ﻭﺇﻣﺘﻌﺾ ﺳﻴﺎﺩﺗﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﻮﺭ
ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺇﻥ ﻗﻴﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﺧﻞ ﻭﺻﻠﺖ ﺍﻟﻰ
593ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ ﻓﻘﻂ ، ﻭﻭﺟﻪ ﺃﻣﻴﻦ ﺧﺰﻳﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻷﺩﺭﻭﺏ ﺻﻮﺕ ﻟﻮﻡ
ﻟﻮﺯﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﺔ ﺍﻟﻮﻻﺋﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺃﻗﻨﻌﺖ ﺍﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺑﺘﺠﻤﻴﺪ
ﺍﻹﺳﺘﻘﺎﻻﺕ ﻣﻘﺎﺑﻞ ﺍﻟﺪﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻲ ﻟﺨﺰﻳﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ !!
* ﺃﺧﻴﻨﺎ ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ ﺃﺩﺭﻭﺏ ﻗﺎﻝ ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﻗﺎﻝ ﻭﻧﺴﻰ ﺃﻭ ﺗﻨﺎﺳﻰ ﻋﻤﺪﺍً ﺃﻥ
ﻳﻘﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﻴﻘﺔ ﻛﺎﻣﻠﺔ ﻭﻳﻨﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﺑﺄﻣﺎﻧﺔ ﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺇﺫ ﻟﻢ
ﻳﻘﻞ ﻟﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﺍﻷﺩﺭﻭﺏ ﻣﻦ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺺ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺆﻝ ﻋﻦ ﻓﺸﻞ ﻣﺸﺮﻭﻉ
ﺗﺤﻮﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﺮﺻﻴﺪ ( ﺭﻣﺘﻨﻲ ﺑﺪﺍﺋﻬﺎ ﻭﺇﻧﺴﻠﺖ ) ﺍﻟﺴﺖ ﺃﻧﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺆﻝ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ
ﻋﻦ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺮﻭﻉ ﻳﺎ ﺳﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻷﺩﺭﻭﺏ ؟؟!
* ﺍﻷﺩﺭﻭﺏ ﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﻋﻦ ﺗﻘﺼﻴﺮ ﻭﺯﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﺔ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻻﻟﺘﺰﺍﻡ
ﺑﺠﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﺪﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻲ ﻭﺗﻨﺎﺳﻰ ﺳﻴﺎﺩﺗﻪ ﻋﻦ ﺇﻟﺘﺰﺍﻡ ﺃﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﺓ
ﺑﺪﻓﻊ ﻣﺒﺎﻟﻎ ﻣﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻣﻌﻴﻨﺔ ﻟﺨﺰﺍﻧﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﻘﻞ ﻟﻨﺎ ﻟﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺴﺪﺩ
ﻫﻮ ﺷﺨﺼﻴﺎً ﺍﻟﻤﺒﻠﻎ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺍﻟﺘﺰﻡ ﺑﻪ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻣﺒﻠﻎ 100 ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺪﻓﻊ
ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﻓﻠﺴﺎً ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺍًﺩﻋﻤﺎً ﻟﻠﻜﻴﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺘﻮﻟﻰ ﺃﻣﺎﻧﺔ ﺧﺰﺍﻧﺘﻪ !!!
* ﻧﻌﻢ ﻳﺪﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻭﺃﻧﺖ ﺍﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﺰﻳﻨﺔ ﺃﻭﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻔﺮﺟﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻻ
ﻳﺪﻓﻌﻮﻥ ﺷﻴﺌﺎً ﻭﺣﺮﻯ ﺑﻚ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺪﻓﻊ ﺃﻭﻻً ﺛﻢ ﺗﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺍﻵﺧﺮﻳﻦ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻋﻢ
ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻓﻊ ..
* ﻟﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﻟﻢ ﺗﺘﺤﺪﺙ ﻋﻦ ﺭﻓﺎﻗﻚ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺪﻓﻊ ﻣﻨﻬﻢ
ﺍﻟﻤﺒﻠﻎ ﻛﺎﺵ ﺩﺍﻭﻥ ﺳﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻴﺪ ﺻﺪﻳﻖ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺻﺎﻟﺢ ﻣﺒﻠﻎ ﻋﺸﺮﻳﻦ
ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻧﺎً ، ﻭﺃﻣﺎ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﺿﻘﻞ ﻓﻘﺪ ﺃﻭﺩﻉ ﺷﻴﻜﺎً ﺑﻤﺒﻠﻎ ﺧﻤﺴﻴﻦ ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻧﺎً
ﻳﺤﻴﻦ ﺃﺟﻠﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻣﻦ ﺷﻬﺮ ﻳﻮﻟﻴﻮ ، ﺃﻣﺎ ﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﻭﻫﻤﺪ
ﻭﺃﺳﺎﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺫﻟﻲ ﻓﻄﺎﻟﺒﻮﺍ ﺑﺨﺼﻤﻬﺎ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺪﻳﻮﻧﻴﺎﺕ ﻟﻬﻢ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﻮﺭﺩﻭﺍ
ﺃﻳﺔ ﻣﺒﺎﻟﻎ ﻣﺎﻟﻴﺔ ..
* ﺍﻷﺥ ﻣﺘﻮﻛﻞ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺩﻓﻊ ﺧﻤﺴﺔ ﻣﻼﻳﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻤﻠﺔ ﺧﻤﺴﻴﻦ
ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻧﺎً ، ﺃﻣﺎ ﺑﻘﻴﺔ ﺃﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﻭﻋﻠﻰ ﺭﺃﺳﻬﻢ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺢ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ
ﺇﻟﺘﺰﻡ ﺑﻤﺒﻠﻎ 200 ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ ﻓﻠﻢ ﻳﺪﻓﻌﻮﺍ ﻓﻠﺴﺎً ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺍً ﻭﻣﻊ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻔﺘﺢ
ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﺰﻳﻨﺔ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﺤﺪﺙ ﻋﻨﻬﻢ ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﺑﺎﻟﻄﺒﻊ ﺧﻮﻓﺎً ﻣﻦ ﺃﻥ
ﻳﺴﺄﻟﻮﻩ ﻋﻦ ﺗﺒﺮﻋﻪ ﻫﻮ ﻭﺇﺳﻬﺎﻣﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ !!
* ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻢ ﺗﻘﺼﺮ ﻳﺎ ﺳﻴﺪ ﺍﻷﺩﺭﻭﺏ ﻭﺟﺎﺀﺕ ﺑﻜﺜﺎﻓﺔ ﻭﻗﺎﻣﺖ
ﺑﻮﺍﺟﺒﻬﺎ ﻛﺎﻣﻼً ﻭﺗﺸﻜﺮ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻭﺳﺎﻫﻤﺖ ﻣﺎﻟﻴﺎً ﻭﻻ ﺗﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺒﺨﺚ
ﻣﺴﺎﻫﻤﺎﺗﻬﺎ ﻻ ﺳﻴﻤﺎ ﻭﺃﻧﺖ ﺗﺘﺤﺪﺙ ﻭﺗﺼﺮﺡ ﻭﺗﺘﺼﻮﺭ ﻭﻻ ﺗﺪﻓﻊ !!
* ﻧﻌﻢ ﺳﺎﺩﺗﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺍﻡ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻌﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﺎﻟﻴﺎً ﻭﺍﻟﻜﻞ ﻳﺘﻔﺮﺝ ،
ﺃﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﻳﺘﺤﺪﺛﻮﻥ ﻭﻳﺴﺎﻓﺮﻭﻥ ﻭﻳﻤﻸﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻒ ﺑﺤﺜﺎً ﻋﻦ
ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺮﺓ ﻭﻻ ﻳﺴﺎﻫﻤﻮﻥ ﻻ ﻣﺎﺩﻳﺎً ﻭﻻ ﻓﻜﺮﻳﺎً ، ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﺭﻯ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ
ﻣﻸ ﺍﻟﺪﻧﻴﺎ ﺿﺠﻴﺠﺎً ﻭﺻﻴﺎﺣﺎً ﻭﻣﻸ ﺻﻔﺤﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻒ ﺃﻣﻨﻴﺎﺕ ﻭﺃﻣﺎﻧﻲ
ﻭﺗﻨﻈﻴﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺤﺼﻠﺔ ﺻﻔﺮ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻭﻻ ﺃﺣﺪ ﻣﻨﻬﻢ ﻳﺪﻋﻢ ﺧﺰﺍﻧﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺍﻻﻃﻼﻕ ، ﻭﻛﺬﺍ ﻣﺎﻳﺴﻤﻰ ﺑﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻑ ﺇﻥ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻗﻴﺪ
ﺍﻟﺤﻴﺎﺓ !!!
* ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻢ ﺗﻘﻒ ﻣﻜﺘﻮﻓﺔ ﺍﻷﻳﺪﻱ ﺗﺠﺎﻩ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻬﺎ ﻭﺣﺘﻰ
ﻣﺠﻠﺴﻬﺎ ﺇﺫ ﻇﻠﺖ ﺗﺪﻋﻢ ﻣﻌﻨﻮﻳﺎً ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺸﺠﻴﻊ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﻧﺪﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺎﺭﻳﻦ
ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻭﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﺗﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﺍﻹﺷﺎﺩﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻘﺪﻳﺮ ..
* ﺃﺣﺒﺎﺏ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ، ﻣﺠﻤﻮﻋﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﺼﺎﺀ ﺑﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ
ﺍﻷﺧﻮﻳﻦ ﻃﺎﺭﻕ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺘﺼﻢ ﻭﺃﻣﻴﺮ ﺳﻴﺪﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﺧﻠﻴﻔﺔ ﻟﻢ ﺗﻘﺼﺮ ﻓﻲ
ﻭﺍﺟﺒﻬﺎ ﺇﺫ ﻇﻠﺖ ﺗﺴﺘﺠﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﺪﻋﻢ ﻭﺩﻓﻌﺖ ﻟﺨﺰﺍﻧﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺌﺔ
ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﻴﻬﺎﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻗﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺷﻬﺮﻳﻦ ﺇﺫ ﺩﻓﻌﺖ 77 ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻧﺎً ﺛﻢ
55ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻧﺎً ﺃﺧﺮﻯ ، ﻓﻴﺎ ﺗﺮﻯ ﺃﻳﻬﻢ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻓﺎﺋﺪﺓ ﻟﻠﻨﺎﺩﻱ ، ﻫﺆﻻﺀ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﺎﻝ
ﺃﻡ ﺃﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﻨﻜﺸﻴﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺎﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺑﻀﻴﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺟﻴﻮﺑﻬﻢ
ﻳﺘﺤﺪﺛﻮﻥ ﻭﻳﺘﺼﻮﺭﻭﻥ ﻭﻳﺼﺮﺣﻮﻥ ﻭﻻ ﻳﺪﻓﻌﻮﻥ ؟؟ !!
* ﻧﻘﻮﻟﻬﺎ ﻭﺑﺎﻟﺼﻮﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻲ ﺃﻟﻒ ﻣﺒﺮﻭﻙ ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺸﻘﻴﻖ
ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻣﺎﺯﻳﻤﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﻨﻐﻮﻟﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻫﻮ ﺑﻼ ﺷﻚ ﻣﻜﺴﺐ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ
ﻭﺩﻓﻌﺔ ﻣﻌﻨﻮﻳﺔ ﻫﺎﺋﻠﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻮﺍﺭ ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ..
* ﻟﻦ ﻧﺠﺎﺭﻱ ﺃﻗﻼﻡ ﺃﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﻐﻔﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﺗﻨﺎﺳﻮﺍ ﺃﻣﺎﻧﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻢ ﻭﺭﺍﺣﻮﺍ
ﻳﻀﺮﺑﻮﻥ ﺑﻌﺒﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻹﺳﻔﺎﻑ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺗﺮﺍﺕ ﻳﻤﻴﻨﺔً ﻭﻳﺴﺮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺘﻴﻦ ،
ﺃﻣﺎ ﻧﺤﻦ ﻓﺎﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻫﺪﻓﻨﺎ ﻭﻧﺪﻋﻢ ﻭﻧﺴﺎﻧﺪ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻛﻤﺎ ﻧﺪﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻭﻧﻘﻒ ﻣﻌﻪ ﻷﻧﻨﺎ ﻧﻌﺘﻘﺪ ﺇﻥ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻗﻒ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻗﻒ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻴﺢ ﻭﻻ ﻭﻟﻦ
ﻧﺘﺮﺍﺟﻊ ﻋﻨﻪ ﻣﻬﻤﺎ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻗﻒ ﻫﻨﺎ ﻭﻫﻨﺎﻙ .
* ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﺔ ﻣﺤﺒﺔ ﻭﺇﺧﺎﺀ ﻭﺗﻌﺎﺭﻑ ﻭﻻ ﻭﺍﻟﻒ ﻻ ﻟﻠﺸﺤﻨﺎﺀ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺒﺎﻏﺾ
ﻭﺍﻟﻜﺮﺍﻫﻴﺔ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
كلام في الشبك
حسام حامد
خيارات غارزيتو و فشل أدروب ..!!

×خلال المؤتمر الصحفي عقب انتهاء جولة المريخ والعلمة، سُئل الفرنسي غارزيتو عن سر غياب أوكراه عن توليفة المريخ الأساسية برغم كونه لاعب مهم؟..فرد الفرنسي قائلاً: الأمر بسيط أوكراه مهم بالنسبة لكم ولا يشارك أين المشكلة.

×أهمية واكراه تتعلق برأي الجمهور الذي بناه على تميز الغاني بالدوري المحلي وبحسب تجربته الأوربية السابقة وبحسب مهاراته العالية في التخلص من المدافعين الواحد تلوا الآخر من خلال مشاهدتها بموقع اليوتيوب، فالنجم الكبير في نظر الجمهور لم يقدم ما يشفع بأن يدخل التوليفة في ظل تميز محمد عبد الله ضفر عليه في كل مقومات لاعب الوسط العصري.

×تجارب غارزيتو السابقة مع اللاعبين أثبتت بأنه يفضل اللاعب من النوع التكتيكي وليس المهاري وحسب، ما جعل لاعبين أمثال الباشا أوكراه وتراوري خارج حساباته لفترات طويلة كغياب القائد والغاني أو بصورة نهائية كغياب المالي تراوري، والأمر لا يقف هنا فحتى اللاعبين المميزين بتوليفة المريخ الحالية كان للفرنسي رأي آخر فيما يتعلق بمستوياتهم الكبيرة والخالية من العيوب في نظر الجمهور، والغير مفيدة في رأي الجهاز الفني وفي البال الغاني كوفي.

×خلال جولة العلمة الأخيرة لم يطلب المدرب الفرنسي من المهاجم ديديه مثلاً، أن يصيب المرمى وإنما كانت مطالبه تتعلق بتقديم خدمات فنية دفاعية من خلال مساندة مصعب وهجومية من خلال صناعة الفرص للمهاجم بكري المدينة، وتلك الازدواجية في الأدوار فشل فيها الغاني كوفي فحوله الجهاز الفني للعب خلف المهاجمين للاستفادة من قدراته الهجومية الكبيرة ونوعاً ما الضغط على حامل الكرة «بغض النظر عن استعادتها كما يفعل ديديه».

×تواجد الوطني محمد عبد الله ضفر في وسط المريخ الأيسر حول الباشا بصورة نهائية إلى الكنبة، كما ساهم بصورة مباشرة في خروج أوكراه عن خيارات اللعب كأساسي وحتى كمستبدل في جولة العلمة، والأمر تفسره الجماعية الكبيرة التي يريد الفرنسي استمرارها بذات الجودة وذات المعايير في البطولة الأفريقية،وذلك لا يعني بان الغاني قد خرج بصورة نهائية من الكشوفات فالوقت لا يزال بحوزته ليعود ويقدم مستوياته الخارقة التي قادته للمريخ، أو في المقابل الخروج من الباب الكبير عند نهاية الموسم.

×باختصار لم يعد للاعبين الذين اعتادوا اللعب على أوراق الصحف أو مدرجات العشق الحمراء، مكان بتوليفة المريخ في ظل تميز المريخ بالجماعية و الازدواجية في الأداء بالإضافة للمرونة التكتيكية العالية التي جعلت كل من ديديه ، جابسون سلمون، ضفر، رمضان، بكري، وكوفي، ينفردون بالمرمى خلال مباراة واحدة وليس شرطاً أن يكون الانفراد تام بالحارس، فالحصول على فرصة تسجيل هدف يعد وصولاً لمرمى الخصم.

الاستثمار في المريخ

×تحدث أمين خزينة نادي المريخ عثمان أدروب موجهاً صوت لوم للقاعدة الجماهيرية بسبب فشلها في نجاح مشروع تحويل الرصد كما تحدث عن غياب المساهمة الفاعلة في مد خزينة النادي بالمال اللازم من خلال الدخل الشحيح لجولة العلمة مناقضاً بذلك تصريحات متوكل أحمد علي زميله بالمجلس عن الدخل الذي بلغ نصف مليار كرقم قياسي على حد قوله.

×تناقضات أعضاء مجلس المريخ في موضوع الدعم المالي دليل على عشوائية المجلس وعدم تفكيره الجدي في توفير سبل الدعم فالمجلس ظل يتجاهل التسويق الرياضي وكأنه امتحان رياضيات مقيت وقلما تجد من يتحدث عنه داخل غرف اجتماعات الإدارة والسبب مجهول ومعلوم في الآن معاً.

×بحسب رأيي المتواضع التفسير لا يخرج عن سببين الأول عدم اهتمام المجلس بتوفير مداخيل ثابتة للنادي لضمان استمرارهم في المنصب أو للجهل بالفائدة الكبيرة التي ظلت تجنيها الأندية العالمية من خلال تسويق الشعار للشركات الراعية أو توفير بضائع تجارية تباع بمتاجر الأندية تحمل الألوان المحبوبة للجمهور بجانب الشعار، بالإضافة إلى توفير عقود رعاية داخل وخارج الملعب وغيرها من سبل الدعم الشائعة.

×سبق وأن قلت بأن استثمارات نادي المريخ مجتمعة لا يكفي عائدها مجتمعاً تسير نشاط فريق كرة القدم لفترة شهر واحد على الأكثر، عندها تمت مهاجمتي من البعض بحجة ترصد مجلس الإدارة، والأمر يعود للحساسية العالية التي يبديها الجميع عند الحديث عن المال والأمر يعود للحب الكبير الذي يحظى به الريس جمال.

×نجاح الوالي في توفير مصدر دخل ثابت للنادي يتمثل في جيبه الخاص لا يعني خلو الكوكب القاهر من المشكلات المالية بشهادة أمين الخزينة عثمان أدروب، والأمر يحتاج من مجلس الإدارة توفير مداخيل ثابتة تغني المريخ أو رئيسة المحبوب عن جزء كبير من الصرف الحالي.ونتمنى من أعضاء المجلس استقلال الفترة الحالية في توفير دعم الجمهور وتوفير عقود الرعاية لمتصدر المجموعة الأولى.

في القائم

×سبق وأن قُدمت اتهامات لأعضاء المجلس بحديثهم المتكرر عن توفير المال وتقديمهم اللوم للجمهور كـ«شماعة» ليتناسى الجميع عدم مساهمتهم في تقديم الدعم ومساعدة الرئيس في الصرف وتلك الاتهامات كانت صائبة على ما يبدوا.

×فشل مشروع تحويل الرصيد يعود في الأساس لفشل أمين الخزينة بتقديمه المشروع كما يجب فعوضاً عن مبدأ الاشتراك السنوي بخصم الرصيد تحول المشروع لاستجداء التبرعات.

×قبلها فشل أمين الخزينة في التنازل عن مشروع المقصورة الماسية بعد فشله في توفير المبالغ الموضوعة ونقول فشله لان المساحة الخالية من الرواد التي يشغلها المشروع كانت تدر دخلاً لا بأس به للنادي قبل أن يطلق عليه لقب ماسي.

×التنازل عن مشروع فاشل خير من الاستمرار فيه وبالتالي الفشل في المحافظة على الدخل القديم وهو عين ما حدث في مشروع المقصورة الماسية تحت رعاية أدروب.

×دخول فريق المريخ لدور المجموعتين بدون أي رعاية من الشركات أمر غاية في الغرابة في ظل حديث أدروب الدائم عن توفير سبل الدعم.

×نصف مليار دفعها جمهور المريخ خلال جولة العلمة كرقم قياسي بشهادة عضوا المجلس متوكل أحمد علي.

×فكم سيكون المبلغ الكلي بالخزينة حال أشترى ذلك العدد من الجمهور فنائل تحمل شعار النادي ومنتجات تشجيعية من المتاجر حول الملعب ودخل بها الجولة؟!

×وهل توفير منتجات تجارية تحمل شعار المريخ أصعب من توفير مقاعد وثيرة للمقصورة الماسية؟!

شبك خارجي

# تجديد الأفكار يجلب المال وليس التكرار ..!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هيجتني الذكرى


* اليوم 30 يونيو!

* بشروق شمس هذا اليوم تكمل حكومة الإنقاذ ستة وعشرين عاماً، وقد سبقتها ذكرى كأس الكؤوس الإفريقية التي حصل عليها المريخ في العام 1989 بانتصارٍ تاريخي، حقق به الزعيم مجداً لم يتأت لغيره، وحصد به أول وآخر بطولة قارية في تاريخ الأندية السودانية.

* ولأن البطولات القارية لا تتحقق بسهولة فقد أخفق المريخ نفسه في تكرار الشريط طيلة الأعوام الماضية، لكننا نحفظ له أنه لم يكف عن المحاولة مطلقاً.

* في العام 1990 بلغ نصف نهائي بطولة الكؤوس (تحت إشراف المدرب الوطني مازدا) وخرج أمام الإفريقي التونسي بركلات الترجيح.

* في العام 1992 بلغ نصف نهائي البطولة نفسها، خرج بظلم التحكيم أمام فيتالو البوروندي.

* في العام 2007 بلغ نهائي بطولة الكونفدرالية أمام الصفاقسي التونسي.

* في 2009 بلغ دور المجموعات في دوري الأبطال ولم يوفق في الترقي لنصف النهائي.

* في العام 2012 بلغ نصف نهائي الكونفدرالية وخرج أمام ليوبار الكنغولي.

* في 2015 بلغ دور المجموعات على حساب الترجي التونسي وعزام التنزاني وكابوسكورب الأنغولي، وسحق مولودية العلمة الجزائري في أولى مباريات المجموعة وتصدر بجدارة.

* لن نستبق الحوادث ولن نحرق المراحل إذا ما طالبنا لاعبي المريخ وجهازهم الفني بالاجتهاد للفوز باللقب.

* صحيح أن التفكير في بلوغ نصف النهائي يجب أن يسبق التفكير في الكأس.

* وصحيح أن الزعيم مطالب بأن يخرج من الكماشة الجزائرية قبل أن يفكر في بلوغ النهائي، لكن ذلك كله لن يمنعنا من اجترار ذكرياتنا الجميلة مع الزعيم، ولن يحول دون السعي إلى تحويلها إلى أجمل واقع.

* من يشجع المريخ تحديداً لا يستطيع أن يمنع نفسه من التفكير في البطولات الخارجية والكؤوس الجوية.

* تلك عاداتنا، وزيارة المطار أجمل مشاويرنا.

* تذوقنا طعم البطولات الخارجية دون غيرنا.. استمتعنا بترقب طائرات الكؤوس الجوية وحدنا.

* عرفنا لذة التظاهر في ساحة المطار.. والتلويح بأعلام المريخ، وإطلاق العنان لأبواق السيارات .

* لذلك كان من الطبيعي أن تهفو نفوسنا لتكرار تلك المشاهد الحلوة، وأن نحلم بالكؤوس القارية دون غيرنا، وأن نجتهد لرفع راية الوطن دوناً عن كل الأندية الأخرى.

* على أيام مانديلا تابعت المباريات من المدرجات الشعبية.

* كان برفقتي الحبيب جلال عبد الماجد الرئيس الحالي للجنة التعبئة، وكنا زميلين في الجامعة، نكمل محاضراتنا ولا نذهب إلى الداخليات، بل نبقى في كافيتريا الجامعة لتناول وجبة الغداء قبل التوجه إلى الإستاد.

* لن أنسى ما حييت ركلة الجزاء التي احتسبت للمريخ في ذهاب الدور النهائي أمام بندل يونايتد النيجيري.

* مضى الزمن والمريخ عاجز عن التسجيل.

* ارتفعت الأنفاس وتحشرجت وارتفع الضغط.. ضاقت علينا الأرض بما رحبت.

* وقتها أقدم الألماني أرنست رودر على إدخال الموهوب عيسى صباح الخير للاستفادة من مهاراته في المراوغة لضرب التكتل الدفاعي النيجيري، وبالفعل، تسلم (الجابري) الكرة داخل المنطقة وراوغ المدافعين الواحد تلو الآخر، وعندما تهيأ للتسديد تمت عرقلته من الخلف ونال المريخ ركلة جزاء بمعيار الذهب.

* تقدم لها كمال عبد الغني (كيمو الجاهز)، واصطدمت قدمه بالأرض في لحظة التسديد لكن كرته ولجت الشباك لتفجر أكبر فرحة بأروع وأهم هدف في تاريخ الأندية السودانية.

* في لقاء الإياب شحت الأخبار، وعجزت الإذاعة عن بث المباراة، ولم ينقلها التلفزيون، فعشنا ساعات صعبة من الترقب، حتى قطع التلفزيون إرساله ووضع صورة (نجمة السعد) على الشاشة، فعلمنا أن المريخ صنع التاريخ وظفر بلقب كأس الكؤوس، وصنف نفسه في زمرة أبطال الكاف.

* ليت تلك الأيام الحلوة تعود.

* عند الغروب لازم نعود.

* إن لم نفز نحن بالبطولات القارية نحن فلا يوجد من هو أحق منا بها.

* يكفي المريخ فخراً أن كل أندية السودان ترغب في تقليد ما فعله قبل أكثر من ربع قرن من الزمان.

* يكفي الزعيم فخراً أن اللحاق به أصبح غاية المنى عند الآخرين.

* سنحلم ونحلم ونجتهد لتحقيق الحلم الجديد.

* عند الغروب لازم نعود.

* الأطفال الذين هرعوا إلى الشوارع يومها هم الذين (ترسوا) الرد كاسل أمام عزام وكابوسكورب والترجي والعلمة، وسيملأون الطابقين في بقية مباريات دوري الأبطال الحالي.

* لنا في كل حقبة معجزة.

* ولكل جيل إنجاز.

* كأس إفريقيا ينادينا ونحن أحق به من غيرنا.

آخر الحقائق

* الجماعة قالوا دوري الأبطال بدأ متأخراً بلقاء الهلال ومازيمبي!

* مازيمبي بي حقو!

* متوج بلقب دوري الأبطال أربع مرات، فما الذي يجمعه بمن لم يفتح الله عليه بأي لقب قاري في تاريخه؟

* يضعون فريقهم بمازيمبي في مرتبة واحدة من باب التشبه (بالأبطال) فلاح!

* من يرغب في أن ينال وصف البطل عليه ألا يكتفي بالصفر الدولي!

* مازيمبي نفسه لم يظهر في صورة البطل.

* لو لعب أمام أي فريق طموح وصاحب قدرات لخسر في عقر داره.

* خلافاً لما كان في السابق فقد تحول فريق الغربان من بطل قاري مرعب إلى فريق يلعب كرة قدم بدائية، ويبرع لاعبوه في تمرير الكرة للخصوم أكثر مما يمررونها لبعضهم البعض.

* شتان بين الفريق الذي صرع الهلال بخماسية في عقر داره والفريق الذي عجز عن بناء أي هجمة خطيرة أمام فريق يخلو من أي لاعب متميز.

* لا غرابة، فمدربه في ذلك الوقت كان الفرنسي غارزيتو.

* المعلم صرع خصمه منذ اللقاء الأول.

* يتشدق بعض الأهلة بأن فريقهم هزم مازيمبي في اللقاء الثاني بهدفين نظيفين.

* عندما لعبت تلك المباراة كانت الآليات مرصوصة حول الإستاد لتجهيزه للقاء التتويج.

* لقاء ودي، لم يحظ من لاعبي مازيمبي بأدنى اهتمام، لأنهم حسموا أمر التأهل منذ اللقاء الأول.

* من تأهلوا على حساب أم كيكي الزنزباري وأم كيكي المالاوي وسانغا جربندي لا يحق لهم أن يتحدثوا عن ضعف الخصوم.. وتواضع مستوياتهم!

* أهدر ديديه أربع فرص في غاية السهولة في مباراة العلمة.

* نتمنى أن يكون ذلك قد تم بسوء الطالع، وليس لضعف القدرات التهديفية للاعب.

* ساندت غارزيتو كثيراً، ودعمته في أحلك الأوقات، لكنني لم أستطع أهضم إبعاده لأوكراه من قائمة المباراة.

* أوكراه أفيد هجومياً من عبده جابر.

* لا يوجد ما يبرر اختيار علي جعفر والريح علي معاً في قائمة المباراة وإقصاء أوكراه.

* لو استعان غرزتة بالغاني بعد أن تم طرد أحد لاعبي العلمة لما توقفت النتيجة عند حدود الهدفين.

* ننتقد غارزيتو بحذر ولا نشكك في قدراته الفذة.

* أتمنى أن يكمل كوفي 45 دقيقة من دون أن يطلب الإسعاف!

* لو اكتسب الغاني بعض شراسة بكري المدينة لما استطاع أي مدافع أن يوقف خطورته.

* عقروب كواي القلوب.. أفضل مهاجم في إفريقيا حالياً بلا منازع.

* وأمير كمال أفضل المدافعين بلا جدل.

* خلاصة المباراة في الفترة الممتدة من الدقيقة 79 وحتى الدقيقة 83!

* أحصيت سبعين تمريرة متتالية للاعبي المريخ في الفترة المذكورة.

* رقم قياسي عالمي يستحق التوثيق.

* آخر خبر: ننتقد الزعيم وهو منتصر، والصفر يحتفل بتجدد الصفر!!



*

----------


## عز الدين

*توقيع رياضي
 معاوية الجاك
 ده الفرق بينا وبينكم يا هلالاب
  # من الأشياء الجميلة التي يتميز بها إعلام المريخ ويتفوق بها على غيره  أنه يحفظ الود للاعبين المغادرين للكشوفات فلا يلاحقهم كما يفعل إعلام  الهلال بصورة راتبة
 # لا يوجد لاعب واحد غادر كشوفات المريخ صوب الهلال  تعرض للإساءة من إعلام المريخ بل ظل كل اللاعبين يجدون الاحترام التقدير  وهذا يكشف المعدن الأصيل للإعلام المريخي 
 # آخر لاعب مريخي إتجه صوب  العرضة شمال هو فيصل موسى فلم تتبعه اللعنات والإساءات، بل تبعته دعوات  التوفيق من إعلام المريخ وما زال الود بينه وإعلام المريخ ممدود وموصول 
 # نصر الدين الشغيل .. لاعب من طراز فريد قدم افضل المستويات للمريخ  وحينما غادر للهلال لم تلعنه الحروف المريخية، بل ظلت العلاقة اقوي وأمتن  مما كانت عليه أيام في كان في العرضة جنوب
 # ما ذكرناه للمثال فقط وفي  المقابل أن لاعب قادم من كشوفاً الهلال للمريخ تبعته الاساءات واللعنات  ووصته الاقلام الزرقاء بأسوأ الصفات من شاكلة الخائن والمرود مما يكشف  الاختلاف الكبير بيننا والآخرين
 # حتى هيثم مصطفى لم تشفع له مسيرة  17عاماً من العطاء الوفير فرغم  أن الهلال (استغنى) عنه ووقع للمريخ إلا  وأصبح هدفاً للاساءة والتقليل من قدره وبصورة قبيحة وغير لائقة تكشف حجم  الجحود والنكران عدم الوفاء 
 # بكري المدينة هذا الموهوب ورغم ما قدمه  للهلال من مستوى هو الآخر وجد من الاساءات ما وجد من إعلام الهلال؛ فوصفوه  بالمطارد والخائن والسبب أنه ركل عرض الهلال وفضل عليه عرض المريخ
 # ما يحدث يكشف بعد المسافة واتساع المساحة بين إعلام المريخ والهلال في التعاطي مع الأمور المحيطة بالكيان
 # فاعلام المريخ عند كل اشراق يقدم درساً جديداً في كيفية التعامل حتي مع من رحلوا عن دياره صوب العرضة شمال وهنا يكمن الفارق 
 # نقولها في الشهر الكريم بكل صدق وأمانة إن أكثر من علق على الفارق  الكبير في المعاملة بين الطرفين في المريخ والهلال واستغرب أكثر في أدب  المعاملة الذي يتميز به إعلام المريخ العظيم
 # ونقول إن مثل هذه الاشياء تشكل قيمة للإعلام الأحمر والذي يشكل العنوان الكبير للكيان المريخي الاكبر
 # من دخل ديار القلعة الحمراء فهو آمن حتى وإن غادرها للعرضة شمال بأية  طريقة وفي المقابل من دخل العرضة شمال وغادرها للعرضة جنوب فهو خائن ومراق  ومطلوب بواسطة الإنتربول 
 # عادة الاساءة للاعبين لواسطة إعلام الهلال مجرد إنهم ارتدوا شعار المريخ نعتبرها عادة قبيحة نأمل أن تختفي 
 # وهنا نتساءل: أين الوفاء وأين تبادل الحب بحب مثله وأين الحديث عن نادي  الخريجين والحركة الوطنية وما شابهها من عبارات مسميات عجيبة وضح أنها غير  موجودة إلا على الورق فقط. 
 توقيعات متفرقة ..
 #  فرحة مضحكة عمت  الصحف الهلالالية عقب التعادل مع مازيمبي الضعيف ونخشى أن يكون البعض قد  أدخل جواز سفره سفارة اليابان بالخرطوم لحضور نهائيات كاس العالم للأندية
 # العنوان الأبرز لمباراة أمس الأول بين مازيمبي والهلال هو (دراويش لاقوا مداح) لكن ما عارفين الدراويش منو والمداح منو 
 # بصراحة نعتقد أن فريقي مازيمبي والهلال خصم على البطولة الأفريقية  بالمستوي الضعيف الذي شاهدناه أمس الأول ويا حسرتاه على البطولة الأولى في  الكاف
 # الحبيب محمد عبد الماجد كتب عموداً كاملاً بالأمس متغزلاً في  اللاعب نصر الدين الشغيل وعنون العمود تحت مسمى (الشغيل .. البتاكلو ينفعك)
 # وللتذكير فقط نقول لمحمد عبدالماجد تتذكر في بطولة الشان بالخرطوم 2010  لما كتبت: الشعب يريد إبعاد الشغيل .. وأوسع ظهر اللاعب نقداً لاذعاً  ومؤلماً رغم أنه يشارك مع المنتخب الوطني في مهمة قومية
 # وهاهو ذات الشغيل يجد الثناء والمدح من إعلام الهلال مجرد أنه ارتدى شعارهم 
 # ياربي يكون محمد قاصد شغيل تاني ..
 # إحتمال
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
خارطة الطريق
ناصر بابكر
الكاس وينو هسي!

* تمكن سموحة من العودة من بعيد في مباراته أمام المغرب التطواني ونجح في قلب تأخره بثنائية نظيفة في الحصة الأولى إلى فوز غال وثمين بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدفين بعد أن تحلى لاعبوه بالعزيمة والإصرار ولم يستسلموا لليأس بعد الهدفين المبكرين للضيوف في ثلث الساعة الأولى ليؤكد الفريق المصري أنه مرشح للظفر بلقب دوري الأبطال وأنه أمام فرصة تاريخية للتتويج.
* المؤكد أن كل من قرأ الفقرة أعلاه من مقالي سيكون قد فكر في السخرية مني والتندر على ترشيحي لسموحة للفوز باللقب وهو ترشيح عمدت أن أبدأ به مقالي لأتحدث عن المنطق الذي يتناول به الإعلام الرياضي السوداني نتائج القمة وينعكس على القاعدة والمتعلق بترشيح الفريق للفوز باللقب لمجرد الفوز أو تحقيق إيجابية في مباراة واحدة مع تجاهل كل الظروف المحيطة بالمباراة وتجاهل أن تلك الظروف تتغير وأن المشوار نحو البطولة طويل وبه كثير من المتغيرات التي يمكن أن تحدث بمرور الجولات وتؤدي لتغير المعطيات.
* الفوز بمباراة حتى لو كان مصحوباً بعرض مدهش لا يعني أبداً أن صاحبه مرشح للقب والخسارة مع عرض سيئ.. لا تعني أن الخاسر لا يستطيع المنافسة.. فلكل مباراة ظروفها ومعطياتها وتلك الظروف يمكن أن ترجح يوماً كفة فريق أقل من ناحية القدرات للفوز على فريق أفضل منه كما حدث في حالة فوز سموحة على المغرب التطواني.
* فمن وجهة نظري، قبل وبعد المباراة، الفريق المغربي أفضل بكثير من نظيره المصري، لكن خوض سموحة لـ(16) مباراة في الدورة الثانية من الدوري المصري جعله يدخل المباراة في فورمة عالية ويتفوق بشكل هائل في الناحية البدنية على التطواني الذي أنهى موسمه في المغرب بتاريخ (23 مايو) أي قبل أكثر من شهر من موعد المباراة التي لعبها بين إرهاق الموسم الذي انتهى وعدم الجاهزية المتعلقة بنقص التحضيرات لأنه يلعب في فترة الراحة في المغرب حالياً وهي النقطة التي تفسر انهياره بدنياً في الجزء الأخير من المباراة وخسارته للنتيجة رغم تسجيله هدفين في ثلث الساعة الأولى.
* ظروف المغرب التطواني حالياً تنطبق على مازيمبي الكنغولي وهو ما مهد طريق الهلال للعودة بنقطة ثمينة من الكنغو كما تنطبق على الأندية الجزائرية الثلاثة وهو ما ساعد المريخ على التلاعب بالعلمة وتحديداً في الحصة الثانية بعد أن أظهر الفريق الجزائري (الهابط) قدرات عالية جداً في نصف الساعة الأولى قبل أن ينفذ مخزونه البدني تماماً.
* حالياً، ثنائي القمة السودانية والفريق المصري هم الوحيدون الذين يملكون امتياز أنهم يخوضون مباريات المجموعات في ظل استمرار التنافس في بلدانهم.. بينما تلعب بقية الأندية في فترة الراحة.. لكن تلك المعطيات ستتغير بمرور الوقت.. فعندما تنطلق المنافسات في الكنغو والجزائر والمغرب في أغسطس وعندما يحين موعد نصف نهائي دوري الأبطال يكون الدوري السوداني على مشارف نهايته ووقتها تتغير المعطيات وتنعكس الآية.. حيث نعاني نحن من الإرهاق وتكون بقية الأندية في فورمة عالية.
* كما أن مسألة التعامل مع الظروف المحيطة لا تتعلق فقط بالجاهزية البدنية وفورمة اللعب التنافسي وإن كان هذا العامل هو الأهم والأكثر تأثيراً.. فهنالك ظروف مثل الإيقافات والإصابات يمكن أن تغير حسابات المباريات ويكفي قلق كثير من أنصار المريخ حالياً من إيقاف علاءالدين يوسف وغيابه عن المباراة القادمة وهو لاعب واحد مع العلم أن هنالك عدة عناصر مؤثرة مهددة بالإيقاف حال حصلت على ورقة صفراء ثانية.. وذات الأمر ينطبق على الهلال الذي يمتلك أغلب لاعبيه المؤثرين إنذارات دون أن ننسى احتمال الإصابات سيما في خواتيم الموسم مع وصول الإرهاق مداه.
* بمنطق الإعلام السوداني الذي يقفز بالزانة من الجولة الأولى في المجموعات إلى اللقب مباشرة، فإن طرفي القمة واتحاد العاصمة وسموحة هم المرشحون للقب وأندية وفاق سطيف حامل اللقب ومازيمبي والتطواني والعلمة لا تملك فرصة للذهاب بعيداً وهو المنطق الذي يشكل تهديداً جدياً لطموحات المريخ والهلال خاصة وأن شكل التناول الإعلامي يتجاهل تماماً نفسية اللاعب السوداني ويغفل عن مئات الدروس التي أثبتت لنا أن لاعبنا يكون عرضة للانهيار عندما يتم وضعه تحت الضغط الشديد ومطالبته باللقب.
* الغريب أن منسوبي القمة يدركون أن أغلب عناصر توليفة كل طرف الأساسية بلا بدائل قريبة منها في المستوى وأن أي غيابات يمكن أن تشكل خطرا حقيقيا عليهم، لكن إطلاق الأحكام تحت تأثير الانفعال اللحظي يجعلنا نرشح أنديتنا للقب لمجرد فوز وحيد كما يمكن أن نلغي حظوظهم نهائياً ونستبعدهم من ترشيحات التأهل للدور القادم حال كانت النتيجة سلبية.
* طريق البطولة طويل ويحتاج للتعامل معه بالقطعة والتركيز على كل مباراة على حدة ،ليس فقط لأن الظروف والمعطيات تتغير وليس فقط لتفادي شعور اللاعبين بالغرور.. لكن كذلك لأن رفع سقف الطموحات أمر سلبي ويؤدي في الغالب إلى نتائج عكسية.
* (الناس يا دوووب انتهت من الجولة الأولى.. الكاس وينو هسي).!!

*

----------


## عز الدين

*"في التمنيات" 
 تراكم الاخطاء ..!!!
 *مقدمة*
 *يا مريخنا يا مالك زمام إحساسنا.. 
 يا طالع دوام ونازل مع أنفاسنا .. 
 سودانك مشرفو ديمه رافع راسنا ..
 لون الدم شعارك ودا البزيدو حماسنا..
 د. محمد كوراك
 اي فريق لا يصل لمنصات التتويج 
 وهو بمتلك مقومات الوصول بنسبة
 لا بأس بها 
 مرد ذلك يكون بسبب تراكم الاخطاء
 والاخطاء تبدأ بخطأ واحد
 وكل خطأ يتسبب في ولادة خطأ آخر
 او استنساخ خطأ مثله
 وهكذا يجد الفريق نفسه محاطا
 بالعديد من الأخطاء
 في نهاية الموسم او في اللفة الاخيرة
 تمنعه بل تقف عائقا له 
 من بلوغ منصات التتويج
 وللاسف نحن في السودان 
 الاخطاء عندنا كربونية 
 جميعها مستنسخ من خطأ واحد
 مثلا في التسجيلات الاخيره
 جميعنا طالب بشطب او اعارة 
 علي جعفر
 وأنا اول من نادى بشطبه
 لان أخطاءه كربونية وقاتله
 بالاضافة الى  انه يلعب في خانة قلب الدفاع
 ولا يجيد اللعب بقدمه اليمين
 مع العلم أنه فشل 
 في إثبات نفسه كطرف يسار
 حتى ان غارزيتو كان يستعين بخدمات 
 بله حابر في الطرف اليسار
 مع جلوس علي جعفر بدكة البدلاء
 وهذا دليل واضح على عدم قناعة 
 المدير الفني بمجهودات علي جعفر
 في هذه الخانة او غيرها
 السؤال .. لماذا ابقى عليه الجهاز الفني
 وهو غير مقتنع به ...!!!
 كتبنا مرارا وتكرارا ان خط ظهر المريخ
 يعاني الامرين ولا حياة لمن تنادي
 وجاءت فترة التسجيلات وعدت بسلامة تامه
 والجهاز الفني يواصل
 مشوار التأليف والتوليف
 بل قام الجهاز الاداري بإعارة محمد سبلا
 من الاهلي شندي وكانه يريد بذلك 
 ان يطبق نظرية"إن غلبك سدها وسع قدها"
  أو نظرية "زيد الطينة بله" بعد التعديل ..!
 أو نظرية "عايره ومدنها سوط"
 سيلا لاعب كبير شاهدناه مع الشنداوية
 لكنه معطوب
 نعم أجرى عملية جراحية في كتفه
 لكنه لم يلعب بعدها 
 وظل حبيس دكة البدلاء لزمن طويل
 حتى بات خارج حسابات وخطط المدربين نهائيا ..!
 السؤال .. لماذا قام الجهاز الفني باعارته للمريخ من الاهلي .!
 هل ليكمل فترة نقاهته وهو بنادي الخمس نجوم
 حيث النوم والاكل النضيف ..!
 * التوليف ما بيديك شغل نضيف
 ضفر شمله التوليف والتأليف
 علاء الدين تم توليفه وتأليفه كذلك
 رمضان عجب لا يلعب في خانته
 الطاهر الحاج تم تمديد اعارته للرابطة
 وسعيد السعودي كذلك للاهلي شندي
 بله جابر كاسر عمود جنب
 الريح علي .. حارق طاره
 علي جعفر .. خازوق
 ثلاثتهم تنطبق عليهم مقولة
 "أكل ومرعى وقلة صنعه"
 مش قلة ليكم الخطأ بيستنسخ خطأ غيره
 وهكذا حتى نجد عندنا روضة اخطاء
 في نهاية الموسم 
 * رشحت في الاخبار عن ان غارزيتو 
 بصدد تجهيز علي جعفر
 ليسد خانة علاء الدين في مباراة الاتحاد
 بالجزائر
 بعد ان ثبت ان الاخير نال الكرت الاصفر الثاني
 فقد نال الاول  في مباراة الترجي والثاني
 ناله بمباراة العلمة 
 سنرجع تاني لي نفس البداية
 اصلا نحن جمهور تطبع على حب البدايات
 نحب نبدأ وما عندنا حيل عشان نختم
 علي جعفر أحرج واخرج المريخ
 من تمهيدي الابطال بأخطاءه الساذجة
 وعاد وكرر ذات الاخطاء بالكربون
 في الدوري المحلي وافقد المريخ
 لكثير من نقاط الدوري
 علي جعفر من المفروض الا يكون
 بكشف المريخ حتى الان
 لولا الاخطاء الفنية والادارية
 التي ظللنا نتجرع علقمها في كل موسم
 وبدل ان يستعين غارزبتو بخدمات 
 لاعب قتل نفسه بنفسه
 لماذا لا يقوم بالاستعانة بمحمد سيلا
 وتجهيزه من خلال مباراتي مريخ الفاشر 
 والاهلي الخرطوم  بالدوري المحلي
 بدلا من علي جعفر المقتول معنويا 
 حتى لا نخسر المجهود الذي
 بذله الفريق ونخسر بخطأ جعفري
 ما وصلنا اليه من مراحل متقدمة
 في بطولة الابطال
 التي ظل الوصول الى ادوارها
 النهائية  عصية علينا 
 لسنا على استعداد ان نهضم عملية 
 خروجنا من دور الثمانية بأخطاء جعفرية
 خاصة وان سقف طموحات الصفوة 
 بات بعانق الثريا جراء تلك العروض
 كاملة الدسم التي ظل يقدمها المريخ
 في مشواره الافريقي وحتى المحلي
 فرجائنا ممهورا بتوسلاتنا
 الا تفسدوا علينا متعة الصيام في خواتيم الشهر المبارك ولا تقتلوا وتوؤدوا فرحة وصولنا لمربع البطولة الافريقية بتخبطات فنية 
 واذا كانت الجماهير قد رفعت لافتات
 كتبت عليها عبارة "ولا يهمك واثقين منك"
 وعبارة "كلنا بشر .. إذن كلنا علي جعفر"
 فهذا من ذوق ورقي الصفوة
 فهي بذلك تريد ان تبعث في علي جعفر
  الروح المعنوية
 من جديد على ان يبدأ مشاوره من جديد
 وهو خارج منظومة نادي المريخ
 وإذا صدق اختيار غارزيتو 
  لعلي جعفر بديلا لعلاء الدين
 فما على الصفوة الا أنها تلوك الصبر
 مثنى وثلاث ورباع
 والله يثبت الأجر
 وخيرا في غيرا ..!
 * آخر سطر .. وعسى ان تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم ..!



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
في السلك
بابكر سلك
الفقهاء اختلفوا

> جماعه بتاعين بحر
> قبل رمضان بي يوم هفت ليهم
> قالوا دايرين يدخلوا الشبكه مع الناس في رمضان
> قرروا يتفقهوا 
> الونسه كلها بقت الامام مالك رضي الله عنه
> وابو حنيفه والشافعي 
> احمد بن حمبل مانسوهوا
> اي حلقة درس قعدوا فيها
> اتاثروا شديد بتلك الاجواء
> اها
> امس قال ليك اتنين منهم  دار بينهما النقاش التالي
> حسن : بارك الله فيك يا حيدر تفتكر الهلال ومازيمبي درنوا ليه شرعا ؟؟؟
> حيدر : الفقهاء اختلفوا يا حسن
> فيهم من قال السبب هو ان مازيمبي صايم
> ومنهم من قال ان ابو الهل فاطر
> وبين هذا وذاك راي يقول ان الهلال كان بوسعه ان يفوز
> قياسا علي كم من فئة قليله غلبت فئه كثيره
> حسن : الفئه الدخلها هنا شنو يا حيدر ؟؟؟
> حيدر : الناظر لمعني الفئه في هذا الموقع يا اخي يفهم ان المقصود منها هو الجويات
> فمازيمبي صاحب فئه كبيرة من الجويات
> والهلال صاحب فئه لا نقول قليله ولكنها منعدمه 
> حسن : بارك الله فيك شيخ حيدر ولكن لي سؤال آخر
> حيدر : تفضل يا شيخ حسن
> حسن : كم عدد الباصات التي لعبها المريخ امام العلمه
> حيدر صمت برهه ونظر الي السماء ثم قال بعد ان حمد الله واثني عليه
> حيدر : الفقهاء في الحته دي اختلفوا 
> حسن : الفقهاء ديل بتفقوا متين يا شيخ حيدر ؟ طوالي اختلفوا اختلفوا 
> حيدر : انها سنة الحياه ...الفقهاء اختلفوا في حتة باصات المريخ دي
> منهم من قال خمس وثمانون بالتمام والكمال
> وبعضهم ذهب الي ان الثابت فيها سته وستون وهو الظاهر منها
> والبعض الثالث قال بل هي سبعون الا ما ظهر منها
> ولكن الراجح عند جمهور الفقهاء انها سبعون قبل ان تصل ديديه
> حسن : بارك الله فيك يا شيخنا
> حيدر : لكنك لم تسلني عن ضربة البربر في شمال افريقيا 
> حسن : وهل بعد ضربتهم القديمه ديك ضربوهم تاني ؟؟؟
> حيدر : اجل اجل , فالبربر ظنوا انهم لن يهزموا حيث تعودوا علي ضرب الناس بالمنجنيق خمسات وستات من الراجمات
> فالبربر حديثا لا حديث لهم سوي الحديث عن بوعقرب الذي شتت دفاعاتهم شتات شديد
> حسن : محنة اهل شمال افريقيا ان الله رماهم في طريق هذا البوعقرب الخطير
> حيدر : بلي
> حسن بلي يخمهم كلهم , بوعقرب ده سمعنا قالوا حدوا المطار 
> حسن : ولكن لم تقل لي يا شيخ حيدر , ماحكم الكورة التي قلشها مساوي اول امس ديك ؟؟؟
> حيدر : الرأي عندي انها تدخل في باب الحرابه
> اذا روعت الناس وادخلت في نفوسهم الرعب نهار رمضان
> حسن : روعتهم ...اجل اجل اجل
> حيدر : اجل ساي ؟ اجل حديد
> حسن : ماقلت لي يا شيخ حيدر ريحة المطار دي شنو ؟؟؟؟
> حيدر : دي الوحيده الما اختلف فها الفقهاء ,, كلهم قالوا ريحة مطار ظاهره وثابته ومؤكده
> حسن : لو اختلفوا في دي يبقوا ما فقهاء اصلو
> سمعا النداء 
> اتوضوا ومشوا علي الجامع
> علي امل اللقاء في جلسه فقيه رمضانيه  جديده 
> المهم
> وليد البشري الهلالابي بعد انتهت كورة مازيمبي قال لي
> ده زمن الهلال ده زمن المطار
> قلت ليهو  بتعرفوا المطار بي وين ولا اوصفو ليكم ؟؟؟؟
> مـــــــــــــتين مشيتوا المطار يا ويلي ؟؟؟
> بتروحوا سااااااي
> والله يلقوكم في السلمه
> المطار خلوهوا لي ناسوا
> اسألونا
> قولوا المطار بي وين
> نقول ليكم المطار بي جاي 
> شايف بي جاي دي بي وين؟؟؟؟
> ايها الناس
> صدقوني بعد شفنا كورة مازيمبي والهلال 
> والتطواني وسموحه
> وصلنا لي انو المجموعه التانيه دي مافيها فريق حايصعد
> الاربعه ما بصعدوا
> واستغرب
> يصفون العلمه بالضعيف
> والعلمه اقصي الاشانتي الجوي ) والصفاقسي (الجوي ) 
> البقولوا كده اقصوا منو ؟؟؟
> كي ام كي البهار و الفشنكات الملاويه ؟؟؟
> الله يسألكم في زول سمع بي سانغا ؟؟؟
> ياخ في الكنغو مافي زول سمع بيهو
> والدليل في كورتهم في بلدهم زول في الاستاد سانغاوي مافي
> الاستاد كلو بشجع ضدهم
> الضعيف بي وين ؟؟؟؟
> المهم
> الرقم العالمي لعدد الباصات الملعوبه اثناء المباراه
> كان رقم برشلونه
> اسي اتغير بقي سوداني
> اصبح رقما للمريخ
> خمسه وسبعين باص ؟؟؟؟
> ده حالتوا الفقهاء اختلفوا
> المهم
> قال ليك حاجه كبيره ركبت ركشه من اركويت ماشه الميناء البري
> قالتلي بتاع الركشه وديني محل البصات الكتااااار
> بتاع الركشه جابها استاد المريخ
> حقوا نسمي استاد المريخ بالميناء البري
> البصات الكتار فيهو مافي الميناء البري
> انا خايف في العيد
> ناس المرور يجوا يفوجوا لينا باصاتنا الكتيره دي
> لازم تفويج عشان مايحصل مكروه
> ويا ارض احفظي ما عليك
> ايها الناس
> المريخ بطل المجموعتين
> بعدو اتحاد الجزائر
> بعدو سموحه
> والباقيين كلهم طيش
> ايها الناس
> ان تنصروا الله ينصركم
> اها
> نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم
> كان شفت يا والينا
> عندنا فهما لينا
> جعلناكم شعوبا وقبائل لتعارفو ا لما ربنا قالها لينا
> ما كان القصد ان نكتبها في كروت الافراح يا والينا
> القصد منها المعرفه التي تقود للبحث العلمي وترقينا
> عشان كده الخواجات عارفين البينا والعلينا
> ببحثوا علميا فعرفوا الفينا
> وين اليورانيوم ووين البترول وعاداتنا والحوالينا
> ونحنا نايمين في العسل يا والينا
> لا بحث علمي لدينا
> ولا فهما لينا ولا عن  الناس الحواينا
> حقوا قصة البحث العلمي دي يا والينا
> شويه كده تطوروها وتهتموا بينا
> عشان الفقهاء ما يختلفوا يا والينا

سلك كهربا
ننساك كيف والبحث العلمي ما بطلع من النت وتأخذ عليهو شهاده
والي لقاء 
سلك

*

----------


## عز الدين

*الفقهاء اختلفوا 


 		  			> جماعه بتاعين بحر
> قبل رمضان بي يوم هفت ليهم
> قالوا دايرين يدخلوا الشبكه مع الناس في رمضان
> قرروا يتفقهوا
> الونسه كلها بقت الامام مالك رضي الله عنه
> وابو حنيفه والشافعي
> احمد بن حمبل مانسوهوا
> اي حلقة درس قعدوا فيها
> اتاثروا شديد بتلك الاجواء
> اها
> امس قال ليك اتنين منهم  دار بينهما النقاش التالي
> حسن : بارك الله فيك يا حيدر تفتكر الهلال ومازيمبي درنوا ليه شرعا ؟؟؟
> حيدر : الفقهاء اختلفوا يا حسن
> فيهم من قال السبب هو ان مازيمبي صايم
> ومنهم من قال ان ابو الهل فاطر
> وبين هذا وذاك راي يقول ان الهلال كان بوسعه ان يفوز
> قياسا علي كم من فئة قليله غلبت فئه كثيره
> حسن : الفئه الدخلها هنا شنو يا حيدر ؟؟؟
> حيدر : الناظر لمعني الفئه في هذا الموقع يا اخي يفهم ان المقصود منها هو الجويات
> فمازيمبي صاحب فئه كبيرة من الجويات
> والهلال صاحب فئه لا نقول قليله ولكنها منعدمه
> حسن : بارك الله فيك شيخ حيدر ولكن لي سؤال آخر
> حيدر : تفضل يا شيخ حسن
> حسن : كم عدد الباصات التي لعبها المريخ امام العلمه
> حيدر صمت برهه ونظر الي السماء ثم قال بعد ان حمد الله واثني عليه
> حيدر : الفقهاء في الحته دي اختلفوا
> حسن : الفقهاء ديل بتفقوا متين يا شيخ حيدر ؟ طوالي اختلفوا اختلفوا
> حيدر : انها سنة الحياه …الفقهاء اختلفوا في حتة باصات المريخ دي
> منهم من قال خمس وثمانون بالتمام والكمال
> وبعضهم ذهب الي ان الثابت فيها سته وستون وهو الظاهر منها
> والبعض الثالث قال بل هي سبعون الا ما ظهر منها
> ولكن الراجح عند جمهور الفقهاء انها سبعون قبل ان تصل ديديه
> حسن : بارك الله فيك يا شيخنا
> حيدر : لكنك لم تسلني عن ضربة البربر في شمال افريقيا
> حسن : وهل بعد ضربتهم القديمه ديك ضربوهم تاني ؟؟؟
> حيدر : اجل اجل , فالبربر ظنوا انهم لن يهزموا حيث تعودوا علي ضرب الناس بالمنجنيق خمسات وستات من الراجمات
> فالبربر حديثا لا حديث لهم سوي الحديث عن بوعقرب الذي شتت دفاعاتهم شتات شديد
> حسن : محنة اهل شمال افريقيا ان الله رماهم في طريق هذا البوعقرب الخطير
> حيدر : بلي
> حسن بلي يخمهم كلهم , بوعقرب ده سمعنا قالوا حدوا المطار
> حسن : ولكن لم تقل لي يا شيخ حيدر , ماحكم الكورة التي قلشها مساوي اول امس ديك ؟؟؟
> حيدر : الرأي عندي انها تدخل في باب الحرابه
> اذا روعت الناس وادخلت في نفوسهم الرعب نهار رمضان
> حسن : روعتهم …اجل اجل اجل
> حيدر : اجل ساي ؟ اجل حديد
> حسن : ماقلت لي يا شيخ حيدر ريحة المطار دي شنو ؟؟؟؟
> حيدر : دي الوحيده الما اختلف فها الفقهاء ,, كلهم قالوا ريحة مطار ظاهره وثابته ومؤكده
> حسن : لو اختلفوا في دي يبقوا ما فقهاء اصلو
> سمعا النداء
> اتوضوا ومشوا علي الجامع
> علي امل اللقاء في جلسه فقيه رمضانيه  جديده
> المهم
> وليد البشري الهلالابي بعد انتهت كورة مازيمبي قال لي
> ده زمن الهلال ده زمن المطار
> قلت ليهو  بتعرفوا المطار بي وين ولا اوصفو ليكم ؟؟؟؟
> مـــــــــــــتين مشيتوا المطار يا ويلي ؟؟؟
> بتروحوا سااااااي
> والله يلقوكم في السلمه
> المطار خلوهوا لي ناسوا
> اسألونا
> قولوا المطار بي وين
> نقول ليكم المطار بي جاي
> شايف بي جاي دي بي وين؟؟؟؟
> ايها الناس
> صدقوني بعد شفنا كورة مازيمبي والهلال
> والتطواني وسموحه
> وصلنا لي انو المجموعه التانيه دي مافيها فريق حايصعد
> الاربعه ما بصعدوا
> واستغرب
> يصفون العلمه بالضعيف
> والعلمه اقصي الاشانتي الجوي ) والصفاقسي (الجوي )
> البقولوا كده اقصوا منو ؟؟؟
> كي ام كي البهار و الفشنكات الملاويه ؟؟؟
> الله يسألكم في زول سمع بي سانغا ؟؟؟
> ياخ في الكنغو مافي زول سمع بيهو
> والدليل في كورتهم في بلدهم زول في الاستاد سانغاوي مافي
> الاستاد كلو بشجع ضدهم
> الضعيف بي وين ؟؟؟؟
> المهم
> الرقم العالمي لعدد الباصات الملعوبه اثناء المباراه
> كان رقم برشلونه
> اسي اتغير بقي سوداني
> اصبح رقما للمريخ
> خمسه وسبعين باص ؟؟؟؟
> ده حالتوا الفقهاء اختلفوا
> المهم
> قال ليك حاجه كبيره ركبت ركشه من اركويت ماشه الميناء البري
> قالتلي بتاع الركشه وديني محل البصات الكتااااار
> بتاع الركشه جابها استاد المريخ
> حقوا نسمي استاد المريخ بالميناء البري
> البصات الكتار فيهو مافي الميناء البري
> انا خايف في العيد
> ناس المرور يجوا يفوجوا لينا باصاتنا الكتيره دي
> لازم تفويج عشان مايحصل مكروه
> ويا ارض احفظي ما عليك
> ايها الناس
> المريخ بطل المجموعتين
> بعدو اتحاد الجزائر
> بعدو سموحه
> والباقيين كلهم طيش
> ايها الناس
> ان تنصروا الله ينصركم
> اها
> نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم
> كان شفت يا والينا
> عندنا فهما لينا
> جعلناكم شعوبا وقبائل لتعارفو ا لما ربنا قالها لينا
> ما كان القصد ان نكتبها في كروت الافراح يا والينا
> القصد منها المعرفه التي تقود للبحث العلمي وترقينا
> عشان كده الخواجات عارفين البينا والعلينا
> ببحثوا علميا فعرفوا الفينا
> وين اليورانيوم ووين البترول وعاداتنا والحوالينا
> ونحنا نايمين في العسل يا والينا
> لا بحث علمي لدينا
> ولا فهما لينا ولا عن  الناس الحواينا
> حقوا قصة البحث العلمي دي يا والينا
> شويه كده تطوروها وتهتموا بينا
> عشان الفقهاء ما يختلفوا يا والينا
سلك كهربا
ننساك كيف والبحث العلمي ما بطلع من النت وتأخذ عليهو شهاده
والي لقاء
سلك
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*سلك ابعد عن الفقهاء والدين ونكت بعيد عن هذا المجال
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*> قال ليك حاجه كبيره ركبت ركشه من اركويت ماشه الميناء البري
> قالتلي بتاع الركشه وديني محل البصات الكتااااار
> بتاع الركشه جابها استاد المريخ
************
خطيييييير يا ابو السلوك 
مشكور عثلاوى
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

** آخر خبر: ننتقد الزعيم وهو منتصر، والصفر يحتفل بتجدد الصفر!!
***************
مشكور عثلاوى
*

----------


## زول هناك

*يا مزمل لا تستفز الجماعة يفيقوا من فرحتهم 
ركزوا في تجهيز المريخ المعركة في بدايتها وفي الجزائر ينتظرنا الكثير 
معقولة ولا كلمة عن لقاء اتحاد العاصمة والوفاق او حتي لقاء مريخ كوستي غدا   ؟؟؟؟
الوصيف شاغلكم كثير يا مزمل
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*تشكر الكسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*شكرا الكسلاوي
والتحية للسلك المكهرب
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

سلك ابعد عن الفقهاء والدين ونكت بعيد عن هذا المجال



2222222 .......... حقيقة كلامك المجال ده بجيب ليهو وجع دمااااااااااااغ هو فى غنى عنو
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*يا سلك ابعد عن النكت فى الدين حتى لا تدخل فى قوله تعالى(ولئن سألتهم ليقولن انما كنا نخوض ونلعب، قل أبالله واياته ورسوله  كُنتُم تستهزئون ،لا تعتذروا فقد كفرتم بعد إيمانكم ،،،،،)

استغفر الله العظيم
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*حقو يمنعو مزمل من الكتابة اليومين ديل



شايت غلط بشكل عجيب

مقال ونسة بس
ياخ حلل وفند وحزر سبعة فرق
اي واحد منها مرشح


المستويات قريبة لبعض شديد
وما تنفخنا 




عذبتنا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
حائط صد
محمود الدرديري ( osono )
قليل من المنطق ياأدروب

*كشف أمين خزينة نادى المريخ السيد عثمان ادروب عن حالة الإحباط الكبيره التى سيطرت على أعضاء مجلس الإدارة بسبب فشل مشروع الدعم الجماهيرى(2870)والذى كان للجنة التعبئة المريخيه القدح المعلى فى ظهوره على كوكب المريخ
*كما اكد الرجل ان دخل مباراة الزعيم الافريقية امام إتحاد العلمة الجزائرى بلغ(590مليون)وهو رغم محبط بكل تاكيد ولا يكفى للمساهمه فى تسيير نشاط النادى
*سابدأ الحديث من حيث إنتهى الاخ أدروب فيما يتعلق بدخل مباراة المريخ الافريقية والتى كنت حضوراً لها من داخل القلعة الحمراء ولله الحمد
*واجد نفسى فى قمة الإندهاش من (المبلغ)الذى ذكرة امين حزينة نادى المريخ كعائد دخل المباراة رغم الحشود الكبيره التى دخلت لملعب اللقاء.بالإضافه لرجوع عدد اخر من الجماهير لمنازلهم لايقل عن الذين تمكنوا من حضور اللقاء
*الرقم الحقيقى لدخل هذه المباراة يجب ان لايقل عن مبلغ(800إلى900مليون) حسب ماتابعناه خاصه مع الإرتفاع الملحوظ فى أسعار تذاكر طابق شاخور وباقى الاماكن باستثناء المساطب الشعبيه
*عزيزى ادروب المبلغ الذى ذكرته لا علاقه له بالمنطق ولا العقل إلا فى حال عودة(مافيا التذاكر) من جديد لعالم المريخ.وهذا الامر( إن حدث) يُعتبر تقصير من مجلس الإدارة الذى يجب ان يكون اكثر حرصاً على حقوق النادى
*كما ان التنظيم داخل الملعب يُمكن ان يكون قد تسبب فى تراجع الدخل ولكن ليس لدرجة ان يصل المبلغ ل(590 مليون)فقط.
*فقد تابع الجميع صعود عدد كبير من الجماهير إلى طابق شاخور عبر السور الفاصل بين المدرجات الشعبيه وطابق شاخور
*فعندما يقطع احد المشجعين تذكرة من فئة(10جنيهات)ويقفز بعد ذلك ليجلس على مقاعد تُباع تذاكرها بمبلغ(30جنيه)فان الدخل سيتراجع بكل تاكيد
*هذا الامر ظل يحدث كثيراً فى كل مباريات المريخ الافريقية ولم يتكرم مجلس الإدارة بمحاربة هذه الظاهره من خلال وضع رجال شرطه على طول السور الفاصل بين طابق شاخور والمدرجات الشعبيه
*كما ان (دخول المعارف)كان ينشط وبشده من خلال هذه المباراة.حيث تابعت وانا اقف فى صف التذاكر دخول اكثر من شخص لارضية الملعب دون ان يقطع تذكره بعد ان يُلقى السلام على احد المسئولين عن البوابه ويتبادلان التحية التى توضح وجود سابق معرفة بينهم
*ماذا يُضير مجلس إدارة نادى المريخ إذا ماقام بتعيين(متطوعين)من ابناء النادى من اجل متابعة عملية دخول الجماهير لملعب المباراة ومراجعة عملية(قطع التذاكر)ثم (تمزيقها) بواسطة الشخص المسئول لان التلاعب يكثر فى هذا الموضوع؟
*اقولها بملء الفم ان جماهير المريخ قامت بدورها تماماً ولم تُقصر وحضرت بكثافة ولا يقع عليها اى لوم.وعلى السيد امين المال البحث عن الاسباب الحقيقية التى ادت لضياع دخل المباراة
*اما عن فشل موضوع الدعم الجماهير عبر تحويل الرصيد(2870)فكامل المسئولية تقع على عاتق امين الخزينة الذى فشل فى (متابعة وإنجاح المشروع)الذى إستلمه على طبق من ذهب عبر لجنة التعبئة المريخيه والتى لم يُقصر اعضاءها وقاموا بكل الإجراءات المطلوبه ولو ترك لهم مجلس المريخ مسئولية متابعة وإنجاح المشروع لما سمعنا بفشله
*سؤال بسيط للسيد امين الخزينة.ماذا فعلت من اجل إنجاح هذا المشروع؟ وماهى الخطوات العمليه التى إتبعتها من اجل تسهيل عملية(تحويل الرصيد)على جماهير المريخ؟
*وهل يعلم السيد امين الخزينة ان(خصم ضريبة التحويل من العميل) جعلت الجميع يشك فى حقيقة هذا المشروع وإنفض الكثيرين من حوله؟ وماذا فعل سيادته من اجل معالجة هذا الخلل الكبير؟
*ومتى نجح مشروع إستثمارى فى عالم المريخ حتى يُعلن الرجل عن إحباطه من فشل مشروع(2780)؟أين هو مشروع المقصورة الماسيه؟ ولماذا حقق فشل كبير رغم إقبال ابناء المريخ الكبير عليه؟
*هل يعلم امين الخزينة ان مقصورة المريخ الماسية اصبحت مثل (سوق ام دفسو) ويُمكن ان ياتى شخص قد دفع الإشتراك كاملاً ويجد مقعده قد تم حجزه بواسطة شخص اخر؟
*عزيزى عثمان ادروب فشل مشاريع المريخ الإستثماريه سببها الاول والاخير اعضاء مجلس المريخ الذين يعتقدون ان وجود السيد جمال الوالى يُغنى النادى من اى مشروع إستثمارى.ورغم ذلك هنالك من يتباكى على تحمل رئيس النادى مسئولية الصرف وكانهم قد فعلوا كل مافى وسعهم لمساعدة الرجل.
كم سيد متفضل قد سبه من لا يساوي غرزة في نعله
*الصدفه وحدها جعلتنى اتابع(العواسة)التى يمارسها محمد عبدالماجد وصنع منها راس المال ماده مميزه تُدفع فيها الملايين من اجل الظفر بها
*تخطى مصطنع الظرافه بالامس كل الخطوط الحمراء وهو يُشبه جماهير المريخ(بالحرامية) من خلال مقاله الذى ينضح بالسخف والسقوط
* ماجاء به هذا الشخص لم يسبقه عليه احد سوى فاطمة شاش التى إتهمت شباب الوطن الغالى باسواء الصفات ووصفتهم بالمدمنيين والسكارى
*كل هذا يحدث ومجلس الصحافه والمطبوعات لاحس ولاخبر.وكان هذا الامر لايعنيه.ولو تعلق هذا الامر باحد الكتاب الحُمر لراينا العجب العجاب من التهديدات والعقوبات
*لعلم هذا المهرج فإن اصغر مشجع مريخ يساوى عشره من امثالك فى كل شئ.وما صدر من قلمك المسموم لن يُنقص من قدر الزعماء شيئاً وفى نفس الوقت يكشف عن حقيقة قلمك الذى يسبح فى بحر من القذارات
*وبالامس فقط إتضح ان إسم المقال الذى يكتب تحت عنوانه هذا المدعو يشبه صاحبه تماما فقد تاكدت ان محمد عبدالماجد قد (دق الدلجة) بالفعل من خلال السقوط الذى مارسه
اخر الكلام
إذا لم تستحى فافعل ماشئت

*

----------


## زول هناك

*كلام خطير جدا
                        	*

----------

